# HottiMegan's Baby "Alex" was born today, 8/4/2008!



## moore2me (Jul 3, 2008)

As most of you already know, HottiMegan's baby is due on 8/8/08 via c-section. Megan's birthday is 8/5/08, so the next few days are going to be really busy for her, her husband, and family.

I am starting this thread, with Megan's permission, so we can post our good wishes notices for Megan & the baby and she can correspond with us at this location. She also promised to post pictures when some became available. 

Good luck HottiMegan. Do you guys have a name for the baby yet?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jul 3, 2008)

I absolutely love that date!! 8/8/08.... I think that's the coolest thing!!!

Good luck Megan! I hope all goes smoothing, and you and baby stay good and healthy!

Hugs,

~Vi


----------



## HottiMegan (Jul 3, 2008)

Thanks for starting this thread. My birthday is actually 7-5 so i'm celebrating at a water park this weekend 
We chose the name Alexander Thomas for this guy and they're predicting him to be about 6 1/2 lbs according to my last ultrasound a few weeks ago 
We have the clothes bought and the cradle set up in our room. So all i need to do is get a car seat and finish scrubbing this place top to bottom before my mom comes


----------



## KHayes666 (Jul 3, 2008)

HottiMegan said:


> Thanks for starting this thread. My birthday is actually 7-5 so i'm celebrating at a water park this weekend
> We chose the name Alexander Thomas for this guy and they're predicting him to be about 6 1/2 lbs according to my last ultrasound a few weeks ago
> We have the clothes bought and the cradle set up in our room. So all i need to do is get a car seat and finish scrubbing this place top to bottom before my mom comes



I just have one question, why a c-section? I'm not complaining or anything, just curious.


----------



## PamelaLois (Jul 3, 2008)

8-8-08 is a very auspicious and lucky day! :bow: Your baby should have very good fortune in life! Good luck and may baby and mom be happy and healthy!


----------



## chocolate desire (Jul 3, 2008)

Happy early birthday to you and have a safe and wonderful delivery.
I love the name by the way.


----------



## Ruffie (Jul 3, 2008)

But congratulations! Here is hoping that these special events in your life are wonderful and filled with love and friendship.
Ruth


----------



## bmann0413 (Jul 3, 2008)

Weird, your birthday is the same as my grandma's birthday...

But happy birthday and I hope that the baby boy is healthy and has those cute chubby cheeks that babies normally have!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jul 3, 2008)

Happy Birthday, Megan. I hope your beautiful baby boy has a wonderful entrance into the world.


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jul 3, 2008)

My parents' 50th anniversary is July 5!! We're having a huge party for them on Sunday. 

Have a great birthday!! 



HottiMegan said:


> Thanks for starting this thread. My birthday is actually 7-5 so i'm celebrating at a water park this weekend
> We chose the name Alexander Thomas for this guy and they're predicting him to be about 6 1/2 lbs according to my last ultrasound a few weeks ago
> We have the clothes bought and the cradle set up in our room. So all i need to do is get a car seat and finish scrubbing this place top to bottom before my mom comes


----------



## moore2me (Jul 3, 2008)

Dear Meagan,

Sorry I got your birthday wrong. But, at least I got the celebration right. And going to a waterpark this weekend, my goodness - you are the brave one aren't you? Well, don't get sunburned! And don't work too hard scrubbing the house. Let your mom or your husband do most of the work. You will need your energy and you don't need to be around a lot of those cleaning chemicals either right now.

So I guess your son's nickname will be Alex? I like that name.

M2M


----------



## HottiMegan (Jul 4, 2008)

KHayes666 said:


> I just have one question, why a c-section? I'm not complaining or anything, just curious.



I had a c-section with my older boy and they don't do regular births after c-sections within a 90 mile radius  I'd much rather go into labor and deliver naturally


----------



## HottiMegan (Jul 4, 2008)

PamelaLois said:


> 8-8-08 is a very auspicious and lucky day! :bow: Your baby should have very good fortune in life! Good luck and may baby and mom be happy and healthy!



Thank you  I just hope that date sticks  It's fun since the Olympics start on that day, so the countdowns they show on TV have a bigger meaning for us


----------



## HottiMegan (Jul 4, 2008)

chocolate desire said:


> Happy early birthday to you and have a safe and wonderful delivery.
> I love the name by the way.



Thank you  We chose Alexander because Alex goes well with Max (my older boy's name)


----------



## HottiMegan (Jul 4, 2008)

Ruffie said:


> But congratulations! Here is hoping that these special events in your life are wonderful and filled with love and friendship.
> Ruth



Thank you  I'm looking forward to August since lots of family will be making the trek my way to visit.


----------



## HottiMegan (Jul 4, 2008)

bmann0413 said:


> Weird, your birthday is the same as my grandma's birthday...
> 
> But happy birthday and I hope that the baby boy is healthy and has those cute chubby cheeks that babies normally have!



I figured that the noise of the fireworks scared me out for the 5th 
From the ultrasounds, this one has chubby cheeks and a fuzzy head


----------



## HottiMegan (Jul 4, 2008)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Happy Birthday, Megan. I hope your beautiful baby boy has a wonderful entrance into the world.



Thank you  He has a family that is happily/excitedly awaiting his arrival. His 5 year old brother asks me every day when he's going to get here


----------



## HottiMegan (Jul 4, 2008)

Violet_Beauregard said:


> My parents' 50th anniversary is July 5!! We're having a huge party for them on Sunday.
> 
> Have a great birthday!!



Thanks  Happy anniversary to your parents


----------



## HottiMegan (Jul 4, 2008)

moore2me said:


> Dear Meagan,
> 
> Sorry I got your birthday wrong. But, at least I got the celebration right. And going to a waterpark this weekend, my goodness - you are the brave one aren't you? Well, don't get sunburned! And don't work too hard scrubbing the house. Let your mom or your husband do most of the work. You will need your energy and you don't need to be around a lot of those cleaning chemicals either right now.
> 
> ...



It's an honest mistake  I'm not allowed to do the big scary slides at the water park this far along because it's dangerous but i can do the lazy river, rafty rides and the wave pool. 
I'm letting hubby do the bathroom and kitchen, so i'm cleaning the carpeted areas of clutter, dusting and vacuuming. It's a never ending battle with a slob of a child 
Yes, we're going to use the name Alex.


----------



## Leesa (Jul 4, 2008)

Can't wait to see a pic of Alex, the Olympic baby!


----------



## moore2me (Jul 4, 2008)

Leesa asked me to find out if HottiMegan was registered for baby gifts. Here is what Megan said.

I made one registry ages ago at Babies R Us since most of our family is spread throughout the country:

http://www.toysrus.com/ControllerSer...o=viewRegistry
the registry number is: 50850504


----------



## Fascinita (Jul 4, 2008)

Someone very dear to me also shares this b-day. Congrats, Megan. And happy birth day!


----------



## swamptoad (Jul 4, 2008)

Congrats HottiMegan! :happy:



Coincidentally, my B-day is January "8th".
And my wife and my Grandpa share the same B-day October "8th"


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 5, 2008)

Happy Birthday ​


----------



## Missy9579 (Jul 6, 2008)

subscribing


----------



## AnnMarie (Jul 6, 2008)

Congrats, Megan. 

That also happens to be the birthday of a very special person to me. 

:wubu:


----------



## HottiMegan (Jul 7, 2008)

Leesa said:


> Can't wait to see a pic of Alex, the Olympic baby!



I'm anxious to see him


----------



## HottiMegan (Jul 7, 2008)

Fascinita said:


> Someone very dear to me also shares this b-day. Congrats, Megan. And happy birth day!



Thanks  I hope your dear friend had a good birthday too


----------



## HottiMegan (Jul 7, 2008)

swamptoad said:


> Congrats HottiMegan! :happy:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So the 8th day is a good day to be born


----------



## HottiMegan (Jul 7, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Happy Birthday ​



Thank you


----------



## HottiMegan (Jul 7, 2008)

AnnMarie said:


> Congrats, Megan.
> 
> That also happens to be the birthday of a very special person to me.
> 
> :wubu:



I'm hoping he stays in until the 8th. Being my second child, he may come early though. I'm keeping my fingers crossed though


----------



## stan_der_man (Jul 7, 2008)

Congratulations on your soon to arrive new family member! I hope you have a good delivery and that the baby is happy and healthy... and likes camping


----------



## Shosh (Jul 7, 2008)

May you all be blessed at this special time.


----------



## Ivy (Jul 8, 2008)

happy birthday and congrats lady! hope everything goes perfectly!


----------



## HottiMegan (Jul 9, 2008)

Thanks for all the well wishes. I do have an update. I'm saddened to say that the OR is booked solid for the 8th of August. I had to settle for the 4th. I guess that's what you get for living in a small, one hospital town.  So sometime in the wee hours of the morning on Monday the 4th, i'll be holding my little boy.


----------



## moore2me (Jul 9, 2008)

The 4th is good too. At least you can watch the opening ceremonies of the Olympics on the 8th if Alex will let you. (You may have to Tivo.) My brother's birthday is August 3rd. (He is 53.)


----------



## Leesa (Jul 9, 2008)

My nephew was born last August 4th. He is such a joy and blessing to this earth, I can not imagine life without him! 
Happy BIRTHDAY Ian and Alex!!


----------



## ChubbyBubbles (Jul 9, 2008)

Congrats Megan! I am so excited for you! It brings back memories of when my little Lukester was born almost 3 years ago on 9/1/05. How time flies! Many wishes for a healthy delivery!


----------



## HottiMegan (Jul 10, 2008)

Leesa, i bet you're looking forward to that first birthday  That's a great, fun birthday. 
Moore, hopefully i'll be home from the hospital in time. But we have a dvr so not worried 
Chubbybubbles, Thanks  I am half wondering if he's ready to come sooner than later with all these contractions i've been having. He's officially full term a week from tomorrow.


----------



## moore2me (Jul 10, 2008)

HottiMegan said:


> Leesa, i bet you're looking forward to that first birthday  That's a great, fun birthday.
> Moore, hopefully i'll be home from the hospital in time. But we have a dvr so not worried
> Chubbybubbles, Thanks  I am half wondering if he's ready to come sooner than later with all these contractions i've been having. He's officially full term a week from tomorrow.



*YOU'RE HAVING CONTRACTIONS!!! HE'S FULL TERM NEXT WEEK!!!! *   Excuse me, but I have never had a baby, but that sure does sound to me like yours is pretty close to being born!!! *SOMEBODY CALL MS VICKIE!!! * I am useless in these situations and would prefer to be in Kansas with Toto.


----------



## HottiMegan (Jul 10, 2008)

Pregnancy lasts 40 weeks. A baby born past 37 weeks is considered full term. As of next friday i'm 37 weeks. Contractions are pretty normal. They're practicing for the real thing. They're so irregular and only mildly uncomfortable that I doubt i'm close to delivery yet  I'm 36 weeks along tomorrow and really it's only 3 1/2 weeks left!


----------



## moore2me (Jul 11, 2008)

Okay, I feel a little better now, but know how Prissy felt like in Gone With the Wind when she had her famous line . . ."I don't know nothin' 'bout birthin' babies." 

My fingers are still crossed for the 8/4/08 arrival date. Meanwhile, the babywatch continues.


----------



## Shosh (Jul 11, 2008)

moore2me said:


> Okay, I feel a little better now, but know how Prissy felt like in Gone With the Wind when she had her famous line . . ."I don't know nothin' 'bout birthin' babies."
> 
> My fingers are still crossed for the 8/4/08 arrival date. Meanwhile, the babywatch continues.



My sister Sarah was born 8/4/65 

Megan our best wishes.


----------



## moore2me (Jul 12, 2008)

Hi Megan, 'Just checking in to see how you are doing? Okay I hope. I found an antique picture and ad that you and hubby might enjoy. I think it is from the late 1800's and is from a printing/publications office. They sold forms to help people with their legal needs. 

View attachment A0084-01-150dpi.jpg


----------



## sunnie1653 (Jul 12, 2008)

Megan!! I can't wait to see pictures of the little one, please please post pictures  *hugs* Hope he hangs in there til 8/4!


----------



## HottiMegan (Jul 13, 2008)

Everything is going fine still. I spent the last two days on teh road. I had to take my son down to Sacramento for a doctor's appointment (living in a small community, specialists are far and few between) and then we drove 70 miles down to Lincoln to visit family. So i'm way tired today  
Moore- that was a cute ad
Susannah- My mom's birthday is the 2nd of August so it's a good month to be born 
Sunnie- I'm looking forward to seeing his face. I had some very vivid dreams of me holding him last night.


----------



## moore2me (Jul 20, 2008)

Hi Megan, It's time for our weekly check in with you to see how you guys are doing. I bet you're tired by now and ready for Alex to be on his own. I don't know how hot it is there, but the heat and humidity in our town would make someone being "heavy with child" absolutely miserable. We have had ozone alert days for 4 days in a row now, warning people who had trouble breathing and getting around to stay inside and avoid breathing the outside air. I hope you are okay out in California. M2M 

View attachment BABY SHOES.JPG


----------



## HottiMegan (Jul 20, 2008)

i'm doing okay. I had a bout of a stomach flu on Wednesday and got to spend the evening in the hospital to make srue the baby was okay. he was fine, i was miserable. 
It's unusually humid here and still pretty smoky from all the fires so we're spending a lot of time indoors. I miss swimming!
Everything is fine though. This guy is staying put for now since the contractions are farther and fewer between unless i try to do too much  Moving around is tough but i've been spending the last few days in bed recovering from the stomach bug.


----------



## moore2me (Jul 20, 2008)

Megan, What a time to have stomach flu!!! Are you sure it wasn't food poisoning like salmonella? Second question, have you been banned from the pool due to the late stage of your pregancy? (I thought water births were in - therefore splashing around in water wouldn't hurt you or baby?)


----------



## HottiMegan (Jul 20, 2008)

It was a stomach flu since my husband and son had diarrhea a few days earlier. I'm not sure if i could have gotten salmonella from what i ate the day before. (bagel and cream cheese breakfast, mac n cheese for lunch and spaghetti for dinner) Once they gave me the miracle anti-nausea drug, i felt loads better. Well, I could keep toast and water down 
I'm not banned from the pool but between the unhealthy air from all the smoke and fires, and the illness making its way through my home, i haven't been swimming in weeks. I'm hoping to swim a couple of evenings this week.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Jul 20, 2008)

HottiMegan said:


> It was a stomach flu since my husband and son had diarrhea a few days earlier. I'm not sure if i could have gotten salmonella from what i ate the day before. (bagel and cream cheese breakfast, mac n cheese for lunch and spaghetti for dinner) Once they gave me the miracle anti-nausea drug, i felt loads better. Well, I could keep toast and water down
> I'm not banned from the pool but between the unhealthy air from all the smoke and fires, and the illness making its way through my home, i haven't been swimming in weeks. I'm hoping to swim a couple of evenings this week.



Poor thing. I'm glad you went to the hospital and got treated. Isn't phenergan a wonder drug? My nauseous patients get such profound and immediate relief (and a nice long nap). It's a very nice drug. (Or maybe you got Zofran, another good drug but one too expensive for our hospital to use very often).

Take care of yourself, doll. I bet you're getting really excited, aren't you?


----------



## Shosh (Jul 20, 2008)

HottiMegan said:


> i'm doing okay. I had a bout of a stomach flu on Wednesday and got to spend the evening in the hospital to make srue the baby was okay. he was fine, i was miserable.
> It's unusually humid here and still pretty smoky from all the fires so we're spending a lot of time indoors. I miss swimming!
> Everything is fine though. This guy is staying put for now since the contractions are farther and fewer between unless i try to do too much  Moving around is tough but i've been spending the last few days in bed recovering from the stomach bug.



Megan I am sorry to hear you have been sick. Having a stomach flu is the worst. It must be hard being close to delivery in the summertime also.
My sister delivered her twins in February, which is summertime here in Australia, and the hottest month of the year.

My best wishes to you Megan.

Susannah


----------



## HottiMegan (Jul 21, 2008)

Miss Vickie said:


> Poor thing. I'm glad you went to the hospital and got treated. Isn't phenergan a wonder drug? My nauseous patients get such profound and immediate relief (and a nice long nap). It's a very nice drug. (Or maybe you got Zofran, another good drug but one too expensive for our hospital to use very often).
> 
> Take care of yourself, doll. I bet you're getting really excited, aren't you?



What ever the drug, it was great. I was afraid that I wouldn't keep the water and pill down but managed to fight the nausea for it to take my stomach ache away and nausea. 
I'm nesting like crazy and getting this place cleaner than it has been all year! So yeah, I'm excited. I keep having fears that my water's going to break in public now


----------



## HottiMegan (Jul 21, 2008)

Susannah said:


> Megan I am sorry to hear you have been sick. Having a stomach flu is the worst. It must be hard being close to delivery in the summertime also.
> My sister delivered her twins in February, which is summertime here in Australia, and the hottest month of the year.
> 
> My best wishes to you Megan.
> ...



Thank you  It was rough being sick since it knocked me out for a couple of days. I haven't been sitting still and cleaning as much as I can and it was hard not doing anything.
August and July are the hottest months here so I'm pretty miserable heat wise. I was drenched in sweat most of last night even with the air on and the fan blowing.


----------



## HottiMegan (Jul 21, 2008)

Oh and 2 weeks from now i'm going to be holding my little boy


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Jul 21, 2008)

Megan..............I am soooo excited about your upcoming little boy....just like all of us here at Dims. 

Take it easy and stay indoors because of the smoke, hon. You just have a teeny-weeny little time left! Let hubby pamper you and do your chores for a bit!

Enjoy the sleep and rest while you can!
Hugs, Kara


----------



## moore2me (Jul 21, 2008)

HottiMegan said:


> What ever the drug, it was great. I was afraid that I wouldn't keep the water and pill down but managed to fight the nausea for it to take my stomach ache away and nausea.
> I'm nesting like crazy and getting this place cleaner than it has been all year! So yeah, I'm excited. I keep having fears that my water's going to break in public now



Megan, I'm sure you're not the first person to have her water break in public nor would you be the last (if it should happen). Don't worry about it - it's part of nature. 

This brillant rule comes from our Federal Gov and this next part is going to sound incredible silly (please don't kill the messenger). OSHA regulations classisfy amniotic fluid as a potentially biological infectious material (AIDs, hepatitis, etc.) and requires employees who have to clean up spills, wear gloves and protect themselves against accidental exposure. And I'm sure CAL-OSHA has the same regulation. Not to alarm anyone, OSHA just assumes protect the employee cleaning up first, test for contamination later.


----------



## HottiMegan (Jul 23, 2008)

Theatrmuse/Kara said:


> Megan..............I am soooo excited about your upcoming little boy....just like all of us here at Dims.
> 
> Take it easy and stay indoors because of the smoke, hon. You just have a teeny-weeny little time left! Let hubby pamper you and do your chores for a bit!
> 
> ...



Yeah very little time left. I'm not letting him pamper me too much since, if i let him do it, it wouldn't get done 
I am resting all i can. I usually take a nap when my son does


----------



## HottiMegan (Jul 23, 2008)

moore2me said:


> Megan, I'm sure you're not the first person to have her water break in public nor would you be the last (if it should happen). Don't worry about it - it's part of nature.
> 
> This brillant rule comes from our Federal Gov and this next part is going to sound incredible silly (please don't kill the messenger). OSHA regulations classisfy amniotic fluid as a potentially biological infectious material (AIDs, hepatitis, etc.) and requires employees who have to clean up spills, wear gloves and protect themselves against accidental exposure. And I'm sure CAL-OSHA has the same regulation. Not to alarm anyone, OSHA just assumes protect the employee cleaning up first, test for contamination later.



I wouldn't be the first to lose it. I just hope i can hold on another week and a half


----------



## HottiMegan (Jul 23, 2008)

I had an unexpected picture of Alex taken today. I do weekly ultrasounds for measuring since my big belly doesn't accurately measure how far along I am. But the tech usually just measures in five minutes and I'm cut loose. Today's tech liked to poke around a bit and got a really nice profile picture of Alex. He's already got chubby cheeks  

View attachment alexprofile.jpg


----------



## bexy (Jul 23, 2008)

HottiMegan said:


> I had an unexpected picture of Alex taken today. I do weekly ultrasounds for measuring since my big belly doesn't accurately measure how far along I am. But the tech usually just measures in five minutes and I'm cut loose. Today's tech liked to poke around a bit and got a really nice profile picture of Alex. He's already got chubby cheeks


that is so beautiful megan!!! i'm so excited for you


----------



## Shosh (Jul 23, 2008)

HottiMegan said:


> I had an unexpected picture of Alex taken today. I do weekly ultrasounds for measuring since my big belly doesn't accurately measure how far along I am. But the tech usually just measures in five minutes and I'm cut loose. Today's tech liked to poke around a bit and got a really nice profile picture of Alex. He's already got chubby cheeks



Wow. That is perfect. Thanks for sharing that Megan.


----------



## moore2me (Jul 23, 2008)

HottiMegan said:


> I had an unexpected picture of Alex taken today. I do weekly ultrasounds for measuring since my big belly doesn't accurately measure how far along I am. But the tech usually just measures in five minutes and I'm cut loose. Today's tech liked to poke around a bit and got a really nice profile picture of Alex. He's already got chubby cheeks



*What a nice thing for her to do and what a cute picture. You know I just got a flash of inspiration.* You may think this is "hokey", but it sounds good to me.

Alex has no idea that so many people around the world are able to see him inside your womb by looking at this picture on the internet. Wouldn't it be a special gift for him later in life to give him a record of what you have done for him on this board? Then have some of the people from around the world send Alex greetings WHO GOT TO SEE HIM BEFORE HE WAS BORN! I figure close to a thousand people have seen this Thread. You should save them and make him a sort of scrapbook.  Along with a special thanks to Conrad who made the technology and the boards available. 

If this is okay with you & your husband Megan, we could get fellow DIMMERS to leave messages to ALEX on this Thread and you could scrapbook them with a note about where greeting came from.


----------



## SocialbFly (Jul 23, 2008)

Best of luck and thinking of you Megan....Dianna


----------



## HottiMegan (Jul 23, 2008)

Thanks for all the well wishes. It added a bright spot in an otherwise trying couple of days. (long story involving car/money troubles) 
And Deborah, i love that idea. I already started a scrap book with a couple of belly pics and nearly all the ultrasound photos.


----------



## moore2me (Jul 23, 2008)

Alex,

Well, let me make a few comments for the scrapbook. Alex, you will be very welcome to the world when you arrive. We have been following your mom's and your progress and will be glad to finally meet you. Consider me a friend of your family (or a crazy old Aunt). 

From Arkansas,
Moore2me
M2M

(P.S. I am not really a meerkat. It just talks for me 'cause I'm shy and it can get around faster than I can.)


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 24, 2008)

Awww Megan he is really cute that is so exciting you can get such a clear picture of him.  I hope everything is going well for you both.


----------



## HottiMegan (Jul 25, 2008)

Thanks moore and spice 
I wanted to share this picture. It's the fun that can result from one of those over sized boxes that the baby's car seat came in. Max, older brother, turned it into his rocket ship.


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 25, 2008)

HottiMegan said:


> Thanks moore and spice
> I wanted to share this picture. It's the fun that can result from one of those over sized boxes that the baby's car seat came in. Max, older brother, turned it into his rocket ship.



That's funny, he's adorable. I love how little kids will turn a box into something they can have hours of fun with and sometimes have more fun with the box than with the toy that was in the box.


----------



## HottiMegan (Jul 25, 2008)

He very much reminds me of Calvin (of and Hobbes) and it makes me want to get the comic books out again. He even has a watch that transmogrifies things


----------



## moore2me (Jul 25, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> That's funny, he's adorable. I love how little kids will turn a box into something they can have hours of fun with and sometimes have more fun with the box than with the toy that was in the box.



I was thinking the same thing Sugar. The only thing my little brothers loved more than a big, empty cardboard box when they were growing up was to open up mom's kitchen cabinents, get the pots out and start banging on them with spoons and spatulas. . . . . Ah, the good ole days!

Megan - You think you can hold out another week with Alex?


----------



## HottiMegan (Jul 25, 2008)

Max always loves cardboard boxes. we still have a couple of boxes that held our oranges from the winter/spring since they're his "boats". 

And i dont know if i'll hold out. I sort of hope we do so i can either get our car fixed or get a new one!


----------



## moore2me (Jul 26, 2008)

HottiMegan said:


> Max always loves cardboard boxes. we still have a couple of boxes that held our oranges from the winter/spring since they're his "boats".
> 
> And i dont know if i'll hold out. I sort of hope we do so i can either get our car fixed or get a new one!



What's wrong with your car?


----------



## HottiMegan (Jul 26, 2008)

i dont know. My husband has been putting off taking a look at it until today and he's STILL taking his sweet time to see if it's the cooling system or engine that's dying. We have to decide if it's worth keeping or just to get a new one. We're a one car family so i have been doing the bus all week for my doctors appointments and what have you. I'd hate to be in labor and have to ride on the bus for an hour to get to the stupid hospital! (that's an hour long ride for maybe 6 miles of travel)


----------



## moore2me (Jul 26, 2008)

HottiMegan said:


> i dont know. My husband has been putting off taking a look at it until today and he's STILL taking his sweet time to see if it's the cooling system or engine that's dying. We have to decide if it's worth keeping or just to get a new one. We're a one car family so i have been doing the bus all week for my doctors appointments and what have you. I'd hate to be in labor and have to ride on the bus for an hour to get to the stupid hospital! (that's an hour long ride for maybe 6 miles of travel)




I have a suggestion. How about treating yourself to a taxi or an ambulance if you are in labor for the ride to the hospital? Another suggestion - what is the possibility of you guys renting a car for a week or two until the baby is born? (Maybe a relative would give the rental fee as a gift.)


----------



## Shosh (Jul 26, 2008)

HottiMegan said:


> Thanks moore and spice
> I wanted to share this picture. It's the fun that can result from one of those over sized boxes that the baby's car seat came in. Max, older brother, turned it into his rocket ship.



Oh Megan what a lovely pic. This is what life truely is all about.


----------



## HottiMegan (Jul 26, 2008)

moore2me said:


> I have a suggestion. How about treating yourself to a taxi or an ambulance if you are in labor for the ride to the hospital? Another suggestion - what is the possibility of you guys renting a car for a week or two until the baby is born? (Maybe a relative would give the rental fee as a gift.)



We went out tonight and bought a car. We're the proud new owners of a 2007 Chevy Malibu


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jul 26, 2008)

YAY! Congrats, Megan.  I love my '04 Malibu.


----------



## HottiMegan (Jul 26, 2008)

Susannah said:


> Oh Megan what a lovely pic. This is what life truely is all about.



Thanks  Max really is a good reason to get up in the mornings. He's a way cool kid. And since he was SUCH a good kid at the dealer tonight, we're going to take him out to Indian for lunch tomorrow (his request) and buy him new Hulk hands that he's been wanting in a big sort of way as a surprise .


----------



## HottiMegan (Jul 26, 2008)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> YAY! Congrats, Megan.  I love my '04 Malibu.



Thanks  We are going to do a drive for fun tomorrow  I like the idea of having a car that's under warranty and stuff


----------



## moore2me (Jul 27, 2008)

Megan, I am so glad you guys got a good car. I was worried about you having to take a bus while you were in labor. Being a former school bus driver myself, we bus drivers don't work well under such impromtu distractions. You never know what will happen.

My brother is on his second Chevy Malibu. He travels with his job a lot and he really likes it. He is fat and seems to be comfortable in the cars. I also had a Chev Malibu, but it was when I was in college - I think that was during the Italian Renaissance. 

Tell Matt, that we love to play in cardboard here in Arkansas too. This weekend we are having the "World Famous Cardboard Boat Races" at Heber Springs. Adults build boats out of cardboard boxes, put the boats in the lake, get inside the boats, and have races. Here is a link to the festival. Needless to say, most boats sink when they get wet.
http://www.katv.com/news/stories/0708/538984.html


----------



## BBWModel (Jul 27, 2008)

I am a service advisor at a Chevy dealer and the Malibus are really good cars! Don't have a lot of problems with them.

Congratulations!!


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 27, 2008)

Congratulations Megan on the new car My husband has a 2005 Chevy Malibu and we love it. I am pretty comfortable in the roomy backseat too which is a big plus.


----------



## toni (Jul 27, 2008)

Congrats on the car! Thank God you got one. You will need it with the baby. I can't believe it you are almost there! Only a few more days now. Are you getting nervous? :happy:


----------



## HottiMegan (Jul 28, 2008)

BBWModel said:


> I am a service advisor at a Chevy dealer and the Malibus are really good cars! Don't have a lot of problems with them.
> 
> Congratulations!!



Thanks  I can't pick it up until Wednesday or Thursday because they're spraying it in and out with some protective coating. The lack of car and waiting is pure torture! I have never been one to wait patiently for anything!



sugar and spice said:


> Congratulations Megan on the new car My husband has a 2005 Chevy Malibu and we love it. I am pretty comfortable in the roomy backseat too which is a big plus.



thanks! My husband sat in the back seat when we were finalizing paperwork and did another ride in it. I like having a roomy car. Now if only they'd hurry up on the protective coatings!!



toni said:


> Congrats on the car! Thank God you got one. You will need it with the baby. I can't believe it you are almost there! Only a few more days now. Are you getting nervous? :happy:



I am so glad we got a new one. I hate that we have a $300+ a month payment now but my husband just got a new job and will be bringing home over 1000 more a month. So it all worked out!

And in exactly 1 week I will be in the hospital holding my little boy!! I am so nervous! Max and his dad will be at the hospital all day to welcome our new boy too


----------



## HottiMegan (Jul 28, 2008)

moore2me said:


> Megan, I am so glad you guys got a good car. I was worried about you having to take a bus while you were in labor. Being a former school bus driver myself, we bus drivers don't work well under such impromtu distractions. You never know what will happen.
> 
> My brother is on his second Chevy Malibu. He travels with his job a lot and he really likes it. He is fat and seems to be comfortable in the cars. I also had a Chev Malibu, but it was when I was in college - I think that was during the Italian Renaissance.
> 
> ...



I too was worried about going into labor. I am still worried until they let me pick up the car. I have no signs of labor. I don't even have a lot of contractions anymore. Just sore boobs and bathroom trips every hour 

I'm looking forward to the new car. It has cruise control and we didn't have that on our old car. It also has a CD player and we had a stock regular stereo with the old car!

I'll sit down with him to check out that website today. He loves making things out of paper and cardboard. If we had a bigger living room we'd be filled with all his inventions


----------



## moore2me (Jul 31, 2008)

Megan, You're getting pretty close now aren't you? Any updates for us?


----------



## HottiMegan (Aug 1, 2008)

I'm still pregnant. 3 days and about 9 hours left. Well if I make it that far. I have had a ton of contractions tonight. They're not regular enough to make me feel like it's time, so we're just keeping an eye on it. 
I'm tired and sore so I'm really ready for my body to be mine again. I still have last minute housework type stuff so we're going to clean this weekend and get last minute shopping done.


----------



## KHayes666 (Aug 1, 2008)

HottiMegan said:


> I'm still pregnant. 3 days and about 9 hours left. Well if I make it that far. I have had a ton of contractions tonight. They're not regular enough to make me feel like it's time, so we're just keeping an eye on it.
> I'm tired and sore so I'm really ready for my body to be mine again. I still have last minute housework type stuff so we're going to clean this weekend and get last minute shopping done.



I care about you Megan, my prayers go out for you to have a successful delivery *hugs* take care


----------



## Shosh (Aug 1, 2008)

Here is to a safe and speedy delivery Megan.


----------



## toni (Aug 1, 2008)

HottiMegan said:


> I'm still pregnant. 3 days and about 9 hours left. Well if I make it that far. I have had a ton of contractions tonight. They're not regular enough to make me feel like it's time, so we're just keeping an eye on it.
> I'm tired and sore so I'm really ready for my body to be mine again. I still have last minute housework type stuff so we're going to clean this weekend and get last minute shopping done.



Counting down girl!!!!!! OH man, contractions already. That sucks. I hope he holds out until the c-section date. :doh: Bribe him to stay in there. Eat a bunch of ice cream!


----------



## HottiMegan (Aug 1, 2008)

KHayes666 said:


> I care about you Megan, my prayers go out for you to have a successful delivery *hugs* take care



Thank you  I have heard that second c-sections are a breeze to recover from. I'm hoping that's true. We're also going to drop our oldest off to the baby sitter a little early on Sunday so we can go see the new Batman movie 



Susannah said:


> Here is to a safe and speedy delivery Megan.



Thanks Susannah. I am excited to see who he looks like. I had a GREAT ultrasound of him on Tuesday and we got a great view of his face. As soon as my husband gets home, i'll have him scan the ultrasound. He has a little button nose and big cheeks like his brother did 



toni said:


> Counting down girl!!!!!! OH man, contractions already. That sucks. I hope he holds out until the c-section date. :doh: Bribe him to stay in there. Eat a bunch of ice cream!



I sent hubby out for chocolate chip cookies last night and ate Mexican food. It might be partly why i had so many! I haven't had any contractions so far today. I'm going to be keep him in as long as i can because i have work to do! I want this place sparkling before I go because they're going to have a week of time to mess up the apartment while I'm in the hospital 

And wouldn't ya know, i woke up with a huge zit on my chin this morning. Right before I'm going to have so many pictures taken of me in the next few days!! ack!


----------



## HottiMegan (Aug 1, 2008)

I have really only wanted mexican food this pregnancy, the last one too for that matter  I think all my contractions was from the serious amounts of walking i had to do yesterday. i had my pre-op appointment and rode the bus to and from and that involved a ton of walking. then i ran errands all evening hitting several stores. Once i got home and put my feet up and relaxed with a glass of water, nearly all the contractions stopped. At this point, i'm cool if labor comes on


----------



## SocialbFly (Aug 1, 2008)

crossing my fingers for you. Hugs Megan, Dianna


----------



## Paul (Aug 3, 2008)

Does anyone have any news. Wasn't the baby to be born by C-Section either the 3rd or 4th of August? Hopefully when the baby comes we will be lucky enough to have some pictures.


----------



## goofy girl (Aug 3, 2008)

I think he'll be here tomorrow


----------



## HottiMegan (Aug 3, 2008)

Yep, i'm still pregnant  I have 14 hours until he's born. I have wifi at the hospital and intend to update with photos as soon as I'm recovered enough. I'll have my two cameras and laptop so you'll get lots of photos


----------



## goofy girl (Aug 3, 2008)

Yay Megan (and family  ) Cannot wait to see pics!!


----------



## Missy9579 (Aug 3, 2008)

Are you all set Megan? Do you have everything you need for a new little baby?

I wish you a healthy, happy, bouncy baby!


----------



## Shosh (Aug 3, 2008)

Yay Megan. Will look forward to seeing the pics.


----------



## BBW Betty (Aug 4, 2008)

Yay!!! I'm so excited for you. Wishing you both an easy delivery and speedy recovery from surgery.


----------



## toni (Aug 4, 2008)

:wubu: Best of luck Megan. I hope everything goes smoothly and you have a fast recovery. Can't wait to see pics!


----------



## bexy (Aug 4, 2008)

good luck megan!! thinking of you!


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Aug 4, 2008)

My thoughts are with you today Megan. Good luck!


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Aug 4, 2008)

A NEW Dim baby............we is all gonna be aunts and uncles!!!!:smitten:

I really do hope you have a wonderful delivery and fast recovery, darling!

We are all pulling for you..........................or should I say pushing??? No, wait it is a C section............never mind! LOL!:doh:
Hugs, Kara


----------



## HottiMegan (Aug 4, 2008)

Hi all, 
Just a quick check in since it's noon and i NEED a nap. Everything went find. Alex cried as soon as he came out and has been an angel since. He's breasfeeling well and napping the moment.

Here are his stats:
agpar: 8/9
Weight: 6lbs 8oz
lenght: 19 inches
He has blondish red hair. IT's hard to tell with the hat and goo on him. 
he's a tiny bean but really sweet natured.

I will write more later or tomorrow. I need a few zz's before time to feed him again..
i haven't read posts from today or yesterday evening but will when i'm more awake  

View attachment alexander.jpg


View attachment boyz.jpg


----------



## bexy (Aug 4, 2008)

HottiMegan said:


> Hi all,
> Just a quick check in since it's noon and i NEED a nap. Everything went find. Alex cried as soon as he came out and has been an angel since. He's breasfeeling well and napping the moment.
> 
> Here are his stats:
> ...



CONGRATS!!! awk megan he is gorgeous! they both are! well done we are all so proud of you!


----------



## Mishty (Aug 4, 2008)

Awwww looksit!
Thats a cute wittle bebe!

Congrats girlie!!!


----------



## CAMellie (Aug 4, 2008)

Congratulations, Megan! He is absolutely beautiful.


----------



## ashmamma84 (Aug 4, 2008)

Congrats!

Happy Birthday, precious baby boy!


----------



## moore2me (Aug 4, 2008)

Megan, what a little cutie the new member to your family is. I really like the picutre of and Matt and Alex together. That one is so sweet. M2M


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Aug 4, 2008)

Oh Megan, he's adorable!!!! Congratulations!!!


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Aug 4, 2008)

Congratulations Megan!!!!!!!!

I LOVE the photo of your TWO boys together and the look on Matt's face!:wubu:

PRICELESS!

Hugs, Kara


----------



## sugar and spice (Aug 4, 2008)

Congratulations Megan! Happy Birthday Alex! You have two beautiful boys, I am so happy for all of you. Thanks for letting us see him how exciting.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Aug 4, 2008)

Congrats Megan!! How wonderful and he is so beautiful.


----------



## Sugar Magnolia (Aug 4, 2008)

Congrats Megan & Family!
He's such a cute lil peanut. Your big boy is beautiful, too!
Take care!


----------



## Big Butt Asshley (Aug 4, 2008)

Congratulations Megan both boys are adorable! Good luck getting sleep now!


----------



## Shosh (Aug 4, 2008)

Congratulations Megan. Get some rest now.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Aug 4, 2008)

Wow, Megan! Thanks so much for going out of your way to show us your little angel so soon after he got here! 

Welcome to the world, Alex!


----------



## BBWModel (Aug 4, 2008)

CONGRATULATIONS!!! Little boys are soooo wonderful!!

:bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce:


----------



## Miss Vickie (Aug 4, 2008)

He looks great, Megan! For a little guy he's got plenty of pudge on him; he looks way bigger than 6#. I love c section babies with their nice round heads.  Congratulations! I hope you're getting a nice, long, well deserved nap. 

(((((Megan and family)))))


----------



## bmann0413 (Aug 4, 2008)

HottiMegan said:


> Hi all,
> Just a quick check in since it's noon and i NEED a nap. Everything went find. Alex cried as soon as he came out and has been an angel since. He's breasfeeling well and napping the moment.
> 
> Here are his stats:
> ...



He's adorable! I just wanna hug him! Congratulations, Megan! WELCOME TO THE WORLD, BABY ALEX!


----------



## ksandru (Aug 4, 2008)

I hear ya, Megan! I have started the nesting thing as well, since my little guy is due 10/16 (mom's 70th bitrhday). But I am already having Braxton Hicks contractions. I can't wait for Eric to get here!

Congrats on your bundle of joy & make sure they treat you like a QUEEN in the hospital because u deserve it!

Hugs, Kathy





HottiMegan said:


> Thanks for starting this thread. My birthday is actually 7-5 so i'm celebrating at a water park this weekend
> We chose the name Alexander Thomas for this guy and they're predicting him to be about 6 1/2 lbs according to my last ultrasound a few weeks ago
> We have the clothes bought and the cradle set up in our room. So all i need to do is get a car seat and finish scrubbing this place top to bottom before my mom comes


----------



## ksandru (Aug 4, 2008)

Your 2 "little men" are soooooo cute! Congratulations & God Bless you & your family. Here's to a speedy reovery!


----------



## stan_der_man (Aug 4, 2008)

Congratulations on your healthy baby boy Megan! Rest up and recover, this is the beginning of life with the new addition to your family. The best of luck and happiness!

Stan


----------



## toni (Aug 4, 2008)

What a cutie!!!! That pic of your two boys is precious. Congratulations!


----------



## SoVerySoft (Aug 4, 2008)

cute cute cute cute CUTE!!!!!! And a good eater already. My kinda kid 

Congrats Megan - to you and daddy and big bro!


----------



## Lorna (Aug 4, 2008)

Congratulations Megan and family! What gorgeous children! well done Mum! hope everything continues to go well. Take care and rest often!


----------



## sunnie1653 (Aug 4, 2008)

Congratulations, Megan!!! Your new little boy is simply beautiful 

And what an awesome smile Max has.. what a proud big brother 

*hugs*


----------



## Paul (Aug 4, 2008)

HottiMegan said:


> Hi all,
> Just a quick check in since it's noon and i NEED a nap. Everything went find. Alex cried as soon as he came out and has been an angel since. He's breasfeeling well and napping the moment.
> 
> Here are his stats:
> ...



For those who do not know: agpar is a series of 5 tests taken at 1 min and 5 min after birth. The range of agar scores is from 1 to 10, with 10 being the healthiest newborn. Congratulations Megan for having such a healthy baby.

Thanks for posting the very lovely pictures. I love the one with both Alex and Max. Hopefully there will be more pictures posted after Mom has got her rest. We need to see what colour Alex's eyes are. Maybe a few picts of Mom and Alex...hint...hint...hint.


----------



## Surlysomething (Aug 4, 2008)

Congrats! He's a cutie!


----------



## HottiMegan (Aug 5, 2008)

Just a quick check in. Alex is sleeping and i'm about to take a couple hours of sleep between feeds. He's a sweet, mellow little guy. Max is so stoked about being a big brother. He kisses his brother often and was sad to go home this evening.
I took this photo of Alex while taking a break from the breast and thought it was cute. 

View attachment face.jpg


----------



## imfree (Aug 5, 2008)

HottiMegan said:


> Hi all,
> Just a quick check in since it's noon and i NEED a nap. Everything went find. Alex cried as soon as he came out and has been an angel since. He's breasfeeling well and napping the moment.
> 
> Here are his stats:
> ...



Congratulations to you and your hubby, Megan.
Your kids are beautiful.


----------



## Flyin Lilac (Aug 5, 2008)

What a beautiful baby, Megan (just in case you weren't sure ). Tons of congratulations to you, your husband and Max. Best wishes for a quick recovery and homecoming, and plenty of rest!


----------



## Mishty (Aug 5, 2008)

HottiMegan said:


> Just a quick check in. Alex is sleeping and i'm about to take a couple hours of sleep between feeds. He's a sweet, mellow little guy. Max is so stoked about being a big brother. He kisses his brother often and was sad to go home this evening.
> I took this photo of Alex while taking a break from the breast and thought it was cute.



Ohhhh Megan!
He's :wubu: *PERFECT*!!! :wubu:

I'm so happy for you honey!


----------



## Aliena (Aug 5, 2008)

Oh Megan, he is soooooo beautiful. I am so happy for you and your family! Congratulations on your bundle of joy; he truly is precious!


----------



## Tina (Aug 5, 2008)

Megan, I'm so happy for you and your husband. And your little boy is so adorable and almost elven in his sweet looks. The best to all of you.


----------



## GoddessNoir (Aug 5, 2008)

How wonderful! He's perfect. His nose is absolutely adorable.

Get plenty of rest and heal quickly.


----------



## Ruffie (Aug 5, 2008)

AS the mother of two boys let me say that your in for a rollercoaster ride. They are as I always say your greatist sources of joy and stress. But you know I am so happy baby is here healthy and gorgeous!
Ruth


----------



## JMCGB (Aug 5, 2008)

Congratulations!


----------



## fatchicksrockuk (Aug 5, 2008)

Congratulations! Hope you stocked up on sleep lol!


----------



## Ashlynne (Aug 5, 2008)

Yay ... congrats!!!!! :bounce:


----------



## SparkGirl (Aug 5, 2008)

*Congratulations!! Your boys are beautiful. *


----------



## moore2me (Aug 5, 2008)

Megan,
Alex is just precious. His hair looks almost like its strawberry blonde - like the color yours is. Again, tell him that he's one of the first babies to have hundreds or thousands of people around the world seeing his picture just minutes after he was born and talking about how cute he was. He is making history. And tell him, "Auntie Moore Meerkat" says good morning Sunshine.

Here is a Birthday picture for Alex. 

View attachment alex1.JPG


----------



## Cat (Aug 5, 2008)

Congratulations, Megan!


----------



## Miss Vickie (Aug 5, 2008)

Look at that little blondie. How cute. I'm glad to hear nursing's going well, and that Alex loves his baby brother. I hope you're able to get some rest between feedings and being bugged by the nursing staff.


----------



## out.of.habit (Aug 5, 2008)

Congratulations Megan! He's gorgeous.


----------



## That1BigGirl (Aug 5, 2008)

Just beautiful!


----------



## Mathias (Aug 5, 2008)

Congratulations on your new baby boy! Both of your kids look adorable.


----------



## Risible (Aug 5, 2008)

Oh, Megan, he's perfect! And perfectly beautiful!

Congratulations!

I hope you and Alex are doing well today.


----------



## jamie (Aug 5, 2008)

Congratulations and best wishes to you and your family!! :wubu:


----------



## Butterbelly (Aug 5, 2008)

Congrats on your new bundle of joy!


----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (Aug 5, 2008)

Congratulations on your new little bundle of joy!
Thanks for sharing this special time with us.
I love the picture of him with his big brother, they're both adorable!


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Aug 5, 2008)

Congrats Megan!

I'm happy everything went okay and all the best to you and your family.


Hugs

Dennis


----------



## Santaclear (Aug 5, 2008)

Congrats Megan, Alex, hubby and family!!


----------



## HottiMegan (Aug 6, 2008)

Thank you all for your congrats. Once i'm home and not being bugged by nurses or docs every few minutes (it seems) i'll write more  The doc said tomorrow will most likely be the day i get to go home. I'm looking forward to that 
Here are some more photos of Alex. I'm in love!! He's a sweet natured little guy. He just HATES getting his diaper changed  I love that one of him in the hat. It's so ridiculously huge on his tiny head  

View attachment close.jpg


View attachment fam.jpg


View attachment hat.jpg


View attachment maxexplores.jpg


View attachment momalex.jpg


----------



## Surlysomething (Aug 6, 2008)

HottiMegan said:


> Thank you all for your congrats. Once i'm home and not being bugged by nurses or docs every few minutes (it seems) i'll write more  The doc said tomorrow will most likely be the day i get to go home. I'm looking forward to that
> Here are some more photos of Alex. I'm in love!! He's a sweet natured little guy. He just HATES getting his diaper changed  I love that one of him in the hat. It's so ridiculously huge on his tiny head





He's a little sweetie for sure.

Great pics, Megan!


----------



## thatgirl08 (Aug 6, 2008)

Aw, congrats. He is adorable!


----------



## Shosh (Aug 6, 2008)

How are you feeling Megan? I love Max's hair.


----------



## moore2me (Aug 6, 2008)

Megan, Thank you for the beautiful pictures of you and your family. And thank you for letting us see this little part of life's miracles. It makes me feel good just watching Alex, Matt, their dad, and yourself.


----------



## Ayracelis (Aug 6, 2008)

Congrats, Megan!!


----------



## Paul (Aug 6, 2008)

Alex is a true cutie. Congratulations.


----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (Aug 7, 2008)

The new pictures of the baby are adorable and I love you son's mohawk! How cool!


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Aug 7, 2008)

Congratulations. Alex looks beautiful!


----------



## Fascinita (Aug 8, 2008)

Nicely done, Megan! Woohoo!

Congratulations and warm hugs to you and your family.

The baby looks spry. And he's adorable. And your family is lovely.

OxOxOx

Ps - You look great!


----------



## Missy9579 (Aug 11, 2008)

*bump* Anyone heard from Megan lately?

wondering how she and baby Alex are


----------



## alienlanes (Aug 11, 2008)

Don't know how I missed this until just now... congratulations, Megan!

(people born on August 4 are infinitely cooler than all other people)


----------



## HottiMegan (Aug 12, 2008)

I'm doing okay  I only JUST turned on my computer today for the first time since getting home from the hospital on Thursday. It sure takes it out of a girl having a baby, getting used to nursing and then having nonstop visitors. i'm taking advantage of one of the many daytime naps to get some work done and to say howdy 
I haven't take a ton of pics since getting home either thanks to all the visitors. I'm going to look into getting some professional photos taken next week or so with Alex and Max and some of just Alex  I'll be posting those when we get them too 

Again, thank you all for the congrats! I really appreciate it and am so happy. (tired as heck with marathon night time feeds though!!)


----------



## lipmixgirl (Aug 12, 2008)

MAZEL TOV!!!!

megan, you have an incredibly beautiful family!!!! 
congratulations on your newest addition!!!!​


----------



## HottiMegan (Aug 17, 2008)

If you guys get bored of pics, just let me know!  These are the latest taken off my camera this afternoon. Picture taking has slowed significantly since the fatigue of middle of the night marathon nursing sessions 
His first real doctors appointment is tomorrow, so I'm hoping that he's gained some weight.


----------



## toni (Aug 17, 2008)

What a cutie!!!!!!!!


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Aug 17, 2008)

CONGRATULATIONS AND BLESSINGS TO YOU ALL!!!

He is gorgeous...take time when he naps to REST!!! It will take you longer to bounce back especially while breastfeeding. Make sure you take a break when he allows you to.

How wonderful!

Chik


----------



## Shosh (Aug 17, 2008)

I will never get bored or tired of pics Megan. What could be better than baby pics?.

He is very beautiful. Thanks for sharing those pics. You must feel very blessed.


----------



## SupaSexi (Aug 18, 2008)

I know I am kinda late, but I wanted to say congrats on the birth of Alex. He is sooooooo precious. I am sure Max is loving the big bro role. Btw, Max's eyelashes are so beautiful and of course his hair rules too LOL. Wishing you all the best.


----------



## sugar and spice (Aug 18, 2008)

Alex is so cute, I agree I never will get tired of seeing pictures of your two handsome boys. I am so happy for you all. I hope you are getting some rest and that his Dr's appt. goes well.


----------



## moore2me (Aug 18, 2008)

Susannah said:


> I will never get bored or tired of pics Megan. What could be better than baby pics?.
> 
> He is very beautiful. Thanks for sharing those pics. You must feel very blessed.



Let's see, what could be better than baby pics?

1.) More baby pics.

2.) Baby pics with puppies.

3.) Baby pics with family members.

4.) Professional baby pics.


----------



## mimosa (Aug 18, 2008)

Congrats. Children is what makes life beautiful. Many blessings.



Mims:bow:


----------



## Shosh (Aug 28, 2008)

View attachment itsaboy5a.jpg


View attachment Baby2.gif




Just doing this now Megan. Hoping that life is wonderful for you and your family with your new son.

Hugs

Shoshie


----------



## HottiMegan (Sep 3, 2008)

Alex is officially 1 month old tomorrow. He had some weight loss in the beginning but rebounded with a vengeance. He is now 21 1/2 inches long and 7lbs 14oz. (he dropped to 5lbs 11oz by week two thanks to lack of breast milk) He's even starting to smile a few weeks early. The doctor used the word remarkable to describe Alex's skills so far. 
I have a new dose of photos for you all the enjoy


----------



## moore2me (Sep 3, 2008)

Megan, Thanks for the update on Alex and the new pictures. He has the cutest little lips. They are just a perfect "cupid's bow". And I love the picture of him looking up, it's like he saying "Mom, where's lunch and who are all these big people standing around me?"


----------



## Paul (Sep 3, 2008)

Thank you for the update. I especially love the ones of Alex sleeping.

When Alex was loosing weight did the doctor have you stop breastfeeding and go with a formula? Have you been able to catch up on your sleep?

Please don't stop with the picts. Keep them coming. Alex is very cute.

Paul.



HottiMegan said:


> Alex is officially 1 month old tomorrow. He had some weight loss in the beginning but rebounded with a vengeance. He is now 21 1/2 inches long and 7lbs 14oz. (he dropped to 5lbs 11oz by week two thanks to lack of breast milk) He's even starting to smile a few weeks early. The doctor used the word remarkable to describe Alex's skills so far.
> I have a new dose of photos for you all the enjoy


----------



## HottiMegan (Sep 4, 2008)

I'm still breastfeeding every meal to Alex but using a supplemental nursing system so he gets enough calories at a time. Every expert seems to think that in a month's time i'll have him off of forumula so I'm keeping my fingers crossed. His longest sleep period is about 5 hours. Some nights he's up every 2 1/2 hours though.. It all depends on his mood i guess  Last night he was up every 2 1/2 hours on the dot and his 4am feed lasted until 6am because he didn't want to go to sleep. I didn't get my usual morning nap thanks to the doctors appointment. But i'm hoping to get an hour and a half before his midnight feed, if i turn off the computer right now


----------



## HottiMegan (Sep 4, 2008)

moore2me said:


> Megan, Thanks for the update on Alex and the new pictures. He has the cutest little lips. They are just a perfect "cupid's bow". And I love the picture of him looking up, it's like he saying "Mom, where's lunch and who are all these big people standing around me?"



he does have beautiful lips  Everyone on my side of the family says he looks just like my grandpa which happens to be the grandfather who's name is Alex's middle name. So i find it funny that he looks like him 
He makes really cute pursed lip faces and kissy faces when he's stretching. I want to capture those faces soon!


----------



## prettyssbbw (Sep 4, 2008)

He is so beautiful Megan!:wubu:


----------



## HottiMegan (Sep 4, 2008)

Thank you! I'm totally in love


----------



## Paul (Sep 4, 2008)

Thanks for the update Megan.


----------



## Heavy_Cream (Sep 6, 2008)

HottiMegan said:


> Thank you! I'm totally in love



I am SO HAPPY for you, Megan. CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!


----------



## HottiMegan (Sep 15, 2008)

Heavy_Cream said:


> I am SO HAPPY for you, Megan. CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!



Thank you  It is so fun having a baby around. I am looking forward to all the milestones again. This kid is so different from Max. He's so much more mellow and easy going. Max has always been ball of hyper


----------



## stan_der_man (Sep 15, 2008)

Congrats to you again Megan, he's a beautiful boy!


Mellow is definitely a good thing when it comes to a baby!


----------



## HottiMegan (Sep 15, 2008)

Alex has been smiling since he was about 4 weeks old (which is way early but his doc confirmed it) I finally caught an almost smile and an all out smile. He's so cute, whenever he's done eating an in that happy awake time he starts to smile and coo. He almost started laughing on Sunday. It was sort of a rapid inhale type laugh. Very cute. Also Max got his kindergarten photos back, i thought I'd share both of my handsome boys  Sorry about the blurriness, i grabbed my camera as fast as I could. Capturing his smile is very difficult since he gets all curious and serious once the camera comes out


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 15, 2008)

Aww,god bless 'em both!
Also,I'm a little late with this,but congratulations on the birth of your son!


----------



## HottiMegan (Sep 15, 2008)

fa_man_stan said:


> Congrats to you again Megan, he's a beautiful boy!
> 
> 
> Mellow is definitely a good thing when it comes to a baby!



Thank you  And yes, mellow is a lot more fun. Max would get all hyper and then cry for 20 minutes because he'd get overwhelmed. So mellow is way nice!


----------



## HottiMegan (Sep 15, 2008)

Adamantoise said:


> Aww,god bless 'em both!
> Also,I'm a little late with this,but congratulations on the birth of your son!



Thank you  It's a lot of work being a mom of 2 but it's so nice having them both


----------



## HottiMegan (Oct 2, 2008)

Alex in action 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e3wGRsfsU04

See how much Alex has filled out? He's my little chunky monkey  

View attachment DSCF2326.jpg


View attachment DSCF2332.jpg


View attachment DSCF2336.jpg


----------



## bexy (Oct 2, 2008)

megan these are such beautiful pics!! thank you so much for keeping us updated! and please tell max I said he has awesome hair!!


----------



## moore2me (Oct 2, 2008)

Alex has such a sweet smile. He is just darling. I wish I could download UTube to see the movie. (Moore sighs.) Maybe someday - they offer it out in the sticks. Thanks for posting the pictures momma.


----------



## HottiMegan (Oct 2, 2008)

bexylicious said:


> megan these are such beautiful pics!! thank you so much for keeping us updated! and please tell max I said he has awesome hair!!



thanks and you're welcome  I'll certainly tell him about his hair 



moore2me said:


> Alex has such a sweet smile. He is just darling. I wish I could download UTube to see the movie. (Moore sighs.) Maybe someday - they offer it out in the sticks. Thanks for posting the pictures momma.



he warms me when he smiles at me  sorry about utube. I might be able to put it in photobucket. It's just him smiling and breathing excitedly.


----------



## HottiMegan (Oct 2, 2008)

seeing if this works


----------



## Surlysomething (Oct 3, 2008)

HottiMegan said:


> seeing if this works


 

He's such a little cutie-pie.


----------



## HottiMegan (Oct 3, 2008)

thanks  i think he is too


----------



## bexy (Oct 3, 2008)

HottiMegan said:


> seeing if this works



oh my GOSH!! this is the most adorable thing I have ever seen!! your wee voice is even cuter Megan!  "Hewoo, I'm Alex!!" hehe!!


----------



## HottiMegan (Oct 5, 2008)

Thanks  i can't help but baby talk to him.


----------



## Shosh (Oct 5, 2008)

Megan,

Both of your sons are too cute. I am happy for you.


----------



## HottiMegan (Oct 5, 2008)

Hot off the scanner. These were taken last weekend. I had a hard time not buying EVERY photo she took of him 
In a couple of weeks we're going back to do Halloween photos of the boys since i have a coupon  

View attachment Closeup-001.jpg


View attachment Downy-001.jpg


View attachment Nekkid-001.jpg


View attachment Nekkid-002.jpg


View attachment Thinker-001.jpg


----------



## Shosh (Oct 5, 2008)

Gorgeous! I love baby pics. He is perfect.


----------



## HottiMegan (Oct 5, 2008)

And the irresistible tootsie pic  

View attachment Tootsies-001.jpg


----------



## HottiMegan (Oct 5, 2008)

Susannah said:


> Gorgeous! I love baby pics. He is perfect.



Thank you  I just love looking at him.


----------



## sugar and spice (Oct 5, 2008)

Wow Megan he is beautiful! Those are great pictures, I can see why you wanted to buy them all. Both of your boys are very adorable.


----------



## bexy (Oct 5, 2008)

Oh Megan those pics are ADORABLE!! They had both me _and_ George cooing and "awww-ing" like mad!! We both love the second one!


----------



## HottiMegan (Oct 5, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> Wow Megan he is beautiful! Those are great pictures, I can see why you wanted to buy them all. Both of your boys are very adorable.



Thank you  I'm very proud of my sweeties  I'm looking forward to doing a family portrait next month. We haven't done one in 5 years so it's time


----------



## HottiMegan (Oct 5, 2008)

bexylicious said:


> Oh Megan those pics are ADORABLE!! They had both me _and_ George cooing and "awww-ing" like mad!! We both love the second one!



lol  I'm glad to give you guys some adorable time  We were awwing at the photo studio. I would have gotten all of them if I weren't such a tightwad


----------



## Shosh (Oct 5, 2008)

Megan will you have a Christening or a naming ceremony of some sort for your baby?


----------



## Surlysomething (Oct 5, 2008)

HottiMegan said:


> Hot off the scanner. These were taken last weekend. I had a hard time not buying EVERY photo she took of him
> In a couple of weeks we're going back to do Halloween photos of the boys since i have a coupon


 

They're all such great shots, but i'm really partial to #3. Too cute.


----------



## HottiMegan (Oct 6, 2008)

Susannah said:


> Megan will you have a Christening or a naming ceremony of some sort for your baby?



I'm not planning anything since I am not of a religion that does this sort of thing. When he's five he'll be initiated, kind of like being baptized. I'm part of a group called Science of Spirituality (sos.org) and we practice meditation, vegetarianism and non-violence lifestyles. There's more to it but that was a short breakdown of it


----------



## HottiMegan (Oct 6, 2008)

Surlysomething said:


> They're all such great shots, but i'm really partial to #3. Too cute.



I too like #3 because it was his only almost smile in the whole lot


----------



## moore2me (Oct 6, 2008)

I like all of Alex's pictures too. But #2 is my favorite. To me, it says . . . "look at me, I'm hot stuff aren't I?" And he's absolutely right.


----------



## HottiMegan (Oct 6, 2008)

lol we call that one Downy baby


----------



## Risible (Oct 6, 2008)

He is precious, Megan! Does he have your mouth? Is he as happy as he looks?


----------



## HottiMegan (Oct 6, 2008)

He does have my mouth and my long eyelashes and my hands. The eyelashes you can't see since they're so blond. He is a happy baby but we think he's starting teething already so he has been a little cranky the last couple of days. He's so mellow and easy compared to Max.


----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (Oct 7, 2008)

HottiMegan said:


> And the irresistible tootsie pic



Irresistable is right! OMG I love baby tootsies! :wubu:
Those pics of Alex are so cute! He looks like he knows just how to pose, what a little ham!


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Oct 8, 2008)

JerseyGirl07093 said:


> Irresistable is right! OMG I love baby tootsies! :wubu:
> Those pics of Alex are so cute! He looks like he knows just how to pose, what a little ham!



Seriously! That boy has a modeling career ahead of him. So cute, Megan.


----------



## HottiMegan (Oct 8, 2008)

JerseyGirl07093 said:


> Irresistable is right! OMG I love baby tootsies! :wubu:
> Those pics of Alex are so cute! He looks like he knows just how to pose, what a little ham!



I had been trying to get good foot pictures but the photographer got the best ones yet 
He is a ham. I have already taken at least 500 photos of him in his short life


----------



## HottiMegan (Oct 8, 2008)

cute_obese_girl said:


> Seriously! That boy has a modeling career ahead of him. So cute, Megan.



Thank you  I have been told I should get Max into acting because of his precocious personality.


----------



## HottiMegan (Oct 8, 2008)

This was taken last night. I had gotten the boys a couple sets of matching pajamas and last night was the first night they wore them. Alex is too big for his other jammies but a little small for this size lol It's so cute them together though  And Max's teeth are red because he has a mouth full of Red Vines. 

View attachment boys.jpg


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Oct 8, 2008)

Megan....................both the boys are adorable angels! Alex is sooooo precious and happy. My second child...also a boy Jamie........was a really mellow child and continues to be so even at 23 years old! I never knew if it was because he was the second child (7 years between him and his big sister Joy) OR if it was because Joy was a girl and very strong willed since birth and later rather rebellious.

The good part of my story is that Joy is thirty this year and FINALLY quite settled, content and mellow herself. It just took her a few more years!  LOL!

Again, they are PRECIOUS~ Hugs, Kara


----------



## HottiMegan (Oct 8, 2008)

I thank God that Alex is so mellow. Max is probably hyperactive and if i had two hyper kids, I'd be so irritable and tired 
They are my loves though. It's going to be fun to see how Alex's personality presents itself.

I think I was always the drama queen in my family though i haven't lost it yet


----------



## HottiMegan (Oct 20, 2008)




----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (Oct 20, 2008)

What a cutie! He's already growing so much!


----------



## HottiMegan (Oct 20, 2008)

JerseyGirl07093 said:


> What a cutie! He's already growing so much!



Thank you  I can't believe how huge he is! Max was always a tiny baby and this guy is at the 50th %tile on all measurements and I'm so not used to this. He's just starting to get into 3-6 months clothes. I love watching him grow with his abilities and hand control from one day to the next. He's going to be holding and grabbing stuff sometime really soon!


----------



## Paul (Oct 20, 2008)

HottiMegan said:


> Thank you  I can't believe how huge he is! Max was always a tiny baby and this guy is at the 50th %tile on all measurements and I'm so not used to this. He's just starting to get into 3-6 months clothes. I love watching him grow with his abilities and hand control from one day to the next. He's going to be holding and grabbing stuff sometime really soon!



Thanks for the picts and video. Alex is growing up so fast. You must be a proud mommy.


----------



## HottiMegan (Oct 21, 2008)

Paul said:


> Thanks for the picts and video. Alex is growing up so fast. You must be a proud mommy.



You're very welcome  I am only sending a very small portion of the photos we do take. I have a camera with me at all times  I am very proud he's a really sweet baby. He does have a major stubborn streak when it comes to eating. I can see a temper in there eventually!


----------



## Theresa48 (Oct 21, 2008)

He is totally adorable!


----------



## HottiMegan (Oct 22, 2008)

Theresa48 said:


> He is totally adorable!



Thank you  I love him so much


----------



## HottiMegan (Nov 13, 2008)

Days old that is  Here are some of our more recent photos of our little guy. He's so talkative these days. He has the cutest little thunder thighs too. He has cankles and wrist cankles 












Alex's 100 day birthday:


----------



## Adamantoise (Nov 13, 2008)

HottiMegan said:


> Days old that is  Here are some of our more recent photos of our little guy. He's so talkative these days. He has the cutest little thunder thighs too. He has cankles and wrist cankles
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He appears to be quite a bright and alert young fellow!


----------



## B68 (Nov 13, 2008)

He looks great and he seems to be observing a lot for his age.


----------



## moore2me (Nov 13, 2008)

Dear Meagan, Boy, Alex is growing fast. He is a little charmer with the impish smile and those twinkling eyes . Girls better watch out. 

Seeing your baby pictures remind me of something I experienced when mom's first grandson was born. It didn't take me long to figure out that the family weren't going to take my picture again unless I was holding the new baby. So, how is Max? lol


----------



## Paul (Nov 13, 2008)

Megan.

Alex is growing fast and getting big! Thanks for sharing the very cute pictures.

Paul



HottiMegan said:


> Days old that is  Here are some of our more recent photos of our little guy. He's so talkative these days. He has the cutest little thunder thighs too. He has cankles and wrist cankles
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Surlysomething (Nov 13, 2008)

HottiMegan said:


> Days old that is  Here are some of our more recent photos of our little guy. He's so talkative these days. He has the cutest little thunder thighs too. He has cankles and wrist cankles
> 
> 
> 
> Alex's 100 day birthday:


 

He's so beautiful, Megan.


----------



## HottiMegan (Nov 14, 2008)

Adamantoise said:


> He appears to be quite a bright and alert young fellow!



Thank you  He loves to look around and his eyes usually look wide and bright while checking out stuff. He loves stores with all their lights.


----------



## HottiMegan (Nov 14, 2008)

B68 said:


> He looks great and he seems to be observing a lot for his age.



I can't remember what is normal for his age but he loves to watch us do stuff and adores watching his big brother be the crazy 5 year old that he is


----------



## HottiMegan (Nov 14, 2008)

moore2me said:


> Dear Meagan, Boy, Alex is growing fast. He is a little charmer with the impish smile and those twinkling eyes . Girls better watch out.
> 
> Seeing your baby pictures remind me of something I experienced when mom's first grandson was born. It didn't take me long to figure out that the family weren't going to take my picture again unless I was holding the new baby. So, how is Max? lol



He is growing a lot. He's different from one week to another. Max must feel like you did because every time i whip out the camera to take a photo of Alex, Max gets in the way with a big cheesy grin.
Max is doing well. He's gotten a little separation anxiety lately. He often goes to school in tears because he doesn't want to be apart from me. It's sort of bittersweet, i feel bad for him.


----------



## HottiMegan (Nov 14, 2008)

Paul said:


> Megan.
> 
> Alex is growing fast and getting big! Thanks for sharing the very cute pictures.
> 
> Paul



You are very welcome  Before i know it, he's going to be sitting up and rolling over!


----------



## HottiMegan (Nov 14, 2008)

Surlysomething said:


> He's so beautiful, Megan.



Thank you  One of these days i'll get a photo of his million dollar smile. It's so heartwarming but he stops it once the camera is out. He's like that Loony Toons frog..


----------



## moore2me (Nov 14, 2008)

Megan,

I just bought something at Sam's you might be interested in. I am working on scanning and digitalizing my family's old B&W pictures and I didn't want to overload my computer with all those files. I found a external storage device for about $120 that stores 750 GB of data and you just connect it to your computer thru a USB port. It is preloaded with the software to handle the files and ready to go. This way, I can store the pictures and make copies of them for my brothers and other relatives so we can all share pictures.

I thought of it looking at all those baby pictures. The storage device is made by Seagate and is called a External Hard Drive.


----------



## HottiMegan (Nov 14, 2008)

I already have a 500gig one connected to the desktop (or ps3 at the moment). I also have some online storage through my family domain. (about 10 gigs which is plenty for pics)
I sure wish we had a sams club here. We have Costco but i'd like one of each so i could have selection


----------



## Ruffie (Nov 14, 2008)

Hes got the most gorgeous eyes and as you said they take everything in. Think hes going to be a going concern in the months ahead! Enjoy it!
Ruth


----------



## HottiMegan (Nov 17, 2008)

I do think that we're going to actually have to baby proof with this guy. Max was such a good baby that we never babyproofed! As soon as Alex is mobile, my job will get tons harder since his brother likes things like legos!


----------



## HottiMegan (Nov 17, 2008)

My boys all have matching tie dye 





Alex smirks at the camera




Alex is learning to hold things and he really likes Max's Tigger. This was taken this afternoon while he soothed himself to sleep:


----------



## ashmamma84 (Nov 17, 2008)

Such an adorable lil family you have there, Megan! And Alex is so chubby! I LOVE chubby babies!


----------



## moore2me (Nov 17, 2008)

Megan,

Thanks for the update on all the boys' pixs. Tell Max hi for me. I love the picture of Alex dropping off to sleep clutching the Tigger. I know exactly how he feels having done the same thing myself several times. 

You guys don't think Alex will try and eat a few Leggos do you? Surely, after he eats a few, he'll figure out they don't taste worth a damn. (This seemed to work on my brothers.) Just kidding of course.


----------



## Surlysomething (Nov 17, 2008)

HottiMegan said:


> My boys all have matching tie dye
> 
> Alex smirks at the camera
> 
> ...


 
How can you not want to squeeze that little fella all the time? He's SO cute! :wubu:


----------



## HottiMegan (Nov 18, 2008)

ashmamma84 said:


> Such an adorable lil family you have there, Megan! And Alex is so chubby! I LOVE chubby babies!



Thanks Ash  He is getting chubby. Its only in the arms, face and legs. Boy are his legs fat too! He still fits in 0-3 months stuff even though he's well over the weight limit


----------



## HottiMegan (Nov 18, 2008)

moore2me said:


> Megan,
> 
> Thanks for the update on all the boys' pixs. Tell Max hi for me. I love the picture of Alex dropping off to sleep clutching the Tigger. I know exactly how he feels having done the same thing myself several times.
> 
> You guys don't think Alex will try and eat a few Leggos do you? Surely, after he eats a few, he'll figure out they don't taste worth a damn. (This seemed to work on my brothers.) Just kidding of course.



I told Max Hi for you  Alex is in love with that Tigger. He loves holding it and exploring it with his fingers. This is only a two day old skill he has acquired. He is now grabbing for things and doing it on purpose instead of accident. A new milestone has been reached  Next up is better torso control


----------



## HottiMegan (Nov 18, 2008)

Surlysomething said:


> How can you not want to squeeze that little fella all the time? He's SO cute! :wubu:



I squeeze and kiss him oodles of times a day. I eagerly await him waking up from naps so i can cuddle him more


----------



## HottiMegan (Nov 24, 2008)

We got our family photos done and got a nice pic of Max and Alex too. They took several but this was the cutest and least akward one. When Alex can sit up we'll do another boys shoot. this is also one of our family pics  

View attachment boys.jpg


View attachment family.jpg


----------



## Surlysomething (Nov 24, 2008)

HottiMegan said:


> We got our family photos done and got a nice pic of Max and Alex too. They took several but this was the cutest and least akward one. When Alex can sit up we'll do another boys shoot. this is also one of our family pics




Great pics, Megan!


----------



## Shosh (Nov 24, 2008)

I love your new family pics Megan. You are very blessed. Your sons are too cute.


----------



## bexy (Nov 24, 2008)

HottiMegan said:


> We got our family photos done and got a nice pic of Max and Alex too. They took several but this was the cutest and least akward one. When Alex can sit up we'll do another boys shoot. this is also one of our family pics



sooo gorgeous!! these are just christmas card picture perfect! such lovely pics megan!


----------



## HottiMegan (Nov 24, 2008)

Surlysomething said:


> Great pics, Megan!


Thank you  I was so happy how they turned out. It's been 5 years since we last had a family photo 



Susannah said:


> I love your new family pics Megan. You are very blessed. Your sons are too cute.


Thank you  I feel really blessed. I have the cutest, sweetest little boys ever. 



bexylicious said:


> sooo gorgeous!! these are just christmas card picture perfect! such lovely pics megan!


It is perfect for an xmas card but not sure if i can get anyone to print a professional photo. I have a plan to buy two giant stockings at the dollar store and put the boys in the stockings and take a photo of them together for our xmas cards this year. 

I wanted to post one more pic. The typical chubby baby picture. It seems like all of a sudden my little baby has turned into a big fat chunk!


----------



## bexy (Nov 24, 2008)

How old is Alex now Megan!? I love his face! He has so much character!


----------



## HottiMegan (Nov 24, 2008)

He's turning 4 months old on the 4th of December. He's 16 weeks old today. He is full of character and so expressive. He's a charmer.


----------



## bexy (Nov 24, 2008)

He looks like quite the charmer! Between him and Max you're going to have 2 heartbreakers on your hands!!


----------



## Paul (Nov 24, 2008)

HottiMegan said:


> We got our family photos done and got a nice pic of Max and Alex too. They took several but this was the cutest and least akward one. When Alex can sit up we'll do another boys shoot. this is also one of our family pics



Those are lovely family pictures. thanks for posting them and keeping us updated on Alex's progress. Alex feels like a member of the "Dims" family. 

Paul.


----------



## HottiMegan (Nov 25, 2008)

bexylicious said:


> He looks like quite the charmer! Between him and Max you're going to have 2 heartbreakers on your hands!!


Max already have several "girlfriends". When he started preschool all the girls wanted to play with him. That was mostly because he is of a small stature but he charmed them as they got to know him. He had a girlfriend on the bus and they got caught kissing more than once last school year!



Paul said:


> Those are lovely family pictures. thanks for posting them and keeping us updated on Alex's progress. Alex feels like a member of the "Dims" family.
> 
> Paul.


You are very welcome. I love showing off my family. I'm so proud of them


----------



## bexy (Nov 25, 2008)

HottiMegan said:


> Max already have several "girlfriends". When he started preschool all the girls wanted to play with him. That was mostly because he is of a small stature but he charmed them as they got to know him. He had a girlfriend on the bus and they got caught kissing more than once last school year!



No way!!! Way to go Max lol!!


----------



## HottiMegan (Nov 25, 2008)

I'm just glad that they didn't get in trouble for kissing in preschool! Whenever he sees me and hubby kissing, he wants to join in. (we usually comply by picking him up for a three way hug and we each kiss his cheek at the same time) He's quite affectionate.


----------



## bexy (Nov 28, 2008)

HottiMegan said:


> I'm just glad that they didn't get in trouble for kissing in preschool! Whenever he sees me and hubby kissing, he wants to join in. (we usually comply by picking him up for a three way hug and we each kiss his cheek at the same time) He's quite affectionate.



That's just adorable Megan!


----------



## M_69 (Dec 3, 2008)

HottiMegan said:


> Thank you  I was so happy how they turned out. It's been 5 years since we last had a family photo
> 
> 
> Thank you  I feel really blessed. I have the cutest, sweetest little boys ever.
> ...



such a cutie 

great family.. :bow:

thanks for the pics Megan


----------



## HottiMegan (Dec 4, 2008)

M_69 said:


> such a cutie
> 
> great family.. :bow:
> 
> thanks for the pics Megan



Thank you  I'm so proud of him  I'm glad you like the photos


----------



## HottiMegan (Dec 16, 2008)

I have a lot of photos to get off my camera but i thought you guys would get a kick out of the Santa photo. We tried like crazy to get Alex to smile but he was just too curious about his surroundings


----------



## imfree (Dec 16, 2008)

Aaaah, your kids are beautiful, Megan! 
You are mightily blessed!:bow:


----------



## AshleyEileen (Dec 16, 2008)

HottiMegan said:


> I have a lot of photos to get off my camera but i thought you guys would get a kick out of the Santa photo. We tried like crazy to get Alex to smile but he was just too curious about his surroundings



His face cracks me up so much!


----------



## Surlysomething (Dec 16, 2008)

HottiMegan said:


> I have a lot of photos to get off my camera but i thought you guys would get a kick out of the Santa photo. We tried like crazy to get Alex to smile but he was just too curious about his surroundings


 
Alex's cuteness is overwhelming. Haha.

TOO CUTE!


----------



## Paul (Dec 16, 2008)

Very nice photo of the boys with Santa. Thanks for sharing.


HottiMegan said:


> I have a lot of photos to get off my camera but i thought you guys would get a kick out of the Santa photo. We tried like crazy to get Alex to smile but he was just too curious about his surroundings


----------



## moore2me (Dec 17, 2008)

Great picture with Santa. I too love the expression on Alex's face. It is just a funny as a smile. It looks like he's thinking "You guys are not going to leave me with this old guy - are you?" And the family portrait is very nice too. Megan, this is the first picture I have seen of you smiling. You have a very pretty smile. I have mostly seen your avatar until now.


----------



## HottiMegan (Dec 17, 2008)

imfree said:


> Aaaah, your kids are beautiful, Megan!
> You are mightily blessed!:bow:



Thank you  I feel blessed.



AshleyEileen said:


> His face cracks me up so much!



Both boys make me laugh daily. Max is a nut and Alex is just a cutie pie.



Surlysomething said:


> Alex's cuteness is overwhelming. Haha.
> 
> TOO CUTE!



Thank you  He's got the cheesiest grin for pictures. It reminds me of my oldest brother. He smiles like that.



Paul said:


> Very nice photo of the boys with Santa. Thanks for sharing.



You are very welcome. I will probably share more soon. Max's holiday performance is tonight and they're doing the Polar Express. I'm sure we'll have photos of that!



moore2me said:


> Great picture with Santa. I too love the expression on Alex's face. It is just a funny as a smile. It looks like he's thinking "You guys are not going to leave me with this old guy - are you?" And the family portrait is very nice too. Megan, this is the first picture I have seen of you smiling. You have a very pretty smile. I have mostly seen your avatar until now.



His expression is great. He was just staring at all the goofy antics we were trying behind the camera  Thanks for the compliment. I am usually behind the camera when getting photos of the family so I hardly ever get shots of me in there  My husband says my smile is what first attracted him to me. (and i had a mouth full of braces at the time!)


----------



## HottiMegan (Dec 23, 2008)

Alright, new photos for you all to enjoy  We're gearing up to celebrate Alex's first Xmas and i'm sure he could care less but enjoy the pretty lights 








This is my absolute favorite outfit of Alex's
















These are the cutest shoes ever! too bad after a good kick session, they fly off 




Max took this photo 




Alex's first attempt to sit up without help




Alex loves to sit in that bouncy chair.


----------



## Surlysomething (Dec 23, 2008)

HottiMegan said:


> Alright, new photos for you all to enjoy  We're gearing up to celebrate Alex's first Xmas and i'm sure he could care less but enjoy the pretty lights
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

I really think he's one of the most beautiful babies i've ever seen. And so happy! You're doing something right, Mom.


----------



## HottiMegan (Dec 23, 2008)

aww thank you  He is a joy to be around. He's just getting into giggling. it's really funny.


----------



## moore2me (Dec 24, 2008)

Megan - What a laid back little guy he is! I hope he keeps that great personality thru life. He could be president - of Disney World. 

I thought I saw a copy of the DVD - Batman: The Dark Night? Does he watch this much? (I know some little kids who can quote lines from the movie. "Kill the Batman" . . . for example.) Does Alex run the DVD player himself or does Max have to show him how to start the movies? Tell Max I think that something like Bambi or Winnie the Poo would probably be more Alex friendly for right now.


----------



## HottiMegan (Dec 24, 2008)

lol i hope he keeps his sweet personality too. He's so nice and quick to smile 
Yeah, that was a box for the Dark Knight. Max did get to see it after we screened it for him. He watches movies by running around the apartment and watching a few minutes here and there. Max gave Alex that container to chew on


----------



## moore2me (Dec 24, 2008)

Megan - You changed your avatar to your beautiful smiling face. Wonderful. With two beautiful boys and a good husband, a quick wit, talent, and beauty, you have reason to smile. I like the change.


----------



## HottiMegan (Dec 24, 2008)

Thanks  I wanted something holidayish and i thought about your comment about my smile so i picked that one  I really do feel blessed with such a great family.


----------



## Shosh (Dec 24, 2008)

HottiMegan said:


> I have a lot of photos to get off my camera but i thought you guys would get a kick out of the Santa photo. We tried like crazy to get Alex to smile but he was just too curious about his surroundings




Awww! That pic is the cutest Megan. Bless their little hearts.:wubu:


----------



## HottiMegan (Mar 12, 2009)

It's been a while since I added photos. Truthfully, I haven't taken a ton of photos of the boys since Christmas.
Max turns 6 next wednesday. He's very excited. 
Alex is 7 months old now and is rolling all over the place to get anywhere. He is starting the movements of a combat crawl. He is also mastering the whole eating solids thing. He is a good eater to begin with and is enjoying foods. He says "muh" for milk now when he wants a bottle. We're working on teaching him the baby sign for it too. 

Here are the photos:


----------



## Shosh (Mar 12, 2009)

Megan they are just perfect!

You are very blessed. Any more babies on the horizon for you?


----------



## HottiMegan (Mar 12, 2009)

Thank you  I am blessed. 

We considered another one but, financially, it's not wise. If, when I start working, we might look into adopting a child. I have always been into the whole replacing only ourselves philosophy. I do wish we could have one more, a girl  I guess you can say we're on the fence


----------



## Shosh (Mar 12, 2009)

It would be wonderful if you could adopt a little girl Megan. Imagine the difference that you would make to the life of that child.
There is much to consider in the whole process, but I am sure that there are some here that have been adopted, who could speak of their life experience with it.
I hope you will be blessed with a little girl.


----------



## Missy9579 (Mar 12, 2009)

I am glad that you take the time to update. 

I enjoy reading them, and I am sure time if a bit scarse for you


----------



## Miss Vickie (Mar 12, 2009)

Beautiful boys, Megan. Thanks for sharing those pics. Oh, how I looove babies!


----------



## Surlysomething (Mar 12, 2009)

Really great pictures, Megan. Your boys are beautiful and so happy.


----------



## moore2me (Mar 12, 2009)

Megan,

Tell Max I wish him Happy Birthday. He will be a big boy when he's six. As him if he's ready to get his driver's license?

Alex looks so cute sitting in his high chair. He also looks like he enjoys his vittles. The picture of him with food on his face and bib looks just like I do after a spagetti dinner. I can tell he's having a good time in the pictures too.


----------



## HottiMegan (Mar 13, 2009)

Susannah said:


> It would be wonderful if you could adopt a little girl Megan. Imagine the difference that you would make to the life of that child.
> There is much to consider in the whole process, but I am sure that there are some here that have been adopted, who could speak of their life experience with it.
> I hope you will be blessed with a little girl.



My husband's work has an advocacy program to help with adoption. A nice benefit we may take advantage of. But that will be a few years down the road if we do go through with an adoption. It would also be through the public system so we could get a little older child that really needs a home.



BigCutieViolet said:


> I am glad that you take the time to update.
> 
> I enjoy reading them, and I am sure time if a bit scarse for you



I'm glad you enjoy the updates  it's been a while since I updated with pics. Next month we'll be doing more professional photos of Alex and a couple with Max. So i'll have photos then too 



Miss Vickie said:


> Beautiful boys, Megan. Thanks for sharing those pics. Oh, how I looove babies!



Thank you  Apparently people from the hospital my husband works at notice our family out and about and track him down at work to tell him how cute our kids are. I think he's a proud papa 



Surlysomething said:


> Really great pictures, Megan. Your boys are beautiful and so happy.



Thank you  We try to make their lives full of joy. 



moore2me said:


> Megan,
> 
> Tell Max I wish him Happy Birthday. He will be a big boy when he's six. As him if he's ready to get his driver's license?
> 
> Alex looks so cute sitting in his high chair. He also looks like he enjoys his vittles. The picture of him with food on his face and bib looks just like I do after a spagetti dinner. I can tell he's having a good time in the pictures too.



Yes at 6 he's ready to drive. He asks all the time how long it will be until he can drive  He also wants to be able to play his daddy's "M" games. He knows that the M games are off limits since they're so violent. They're not even allowed to be played around him. So he's anxiously awaiting the age to play those mysterious games  He so wants to grow up.

Alex loves food. He chows down for a good 15 minutes and gets tired and wants a bottle. I can usually get a 4oz jar in him in that 15 minutes if there's not a lot of activity going on in the house. He likes to watch his dad and brother do stuff. We tried giving him cereal puffs made for babies and he didn't like it one bit. So he's not ready for real solids yet


----------



## HottiMegan (Mar 14, 2009)

Alex got his first hair cut today. I was tired of it getting in his ears and it getting shaggy. So today we got his first cut. He did not like the buzzers when she was trimming around his ears. I dont think he liked the sound. He cries when i shave my legs with the electric razor. He look so cute and grown up with his hair now It's short on the sides and sort of spikey on top  Max got his hair cut too and they sprayed it green


----------



## Missy9579 (Mar 14, 2009)

Ohh, the picture of the sadness in the chair is priceless.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Mar 15, 2009)

Oh my god...I'm dying of cuteness, Megan. Those blue eyes are just gorgeous! :smitten:


----------



## HottiMegan (Mar 15, 2009)

BigCutieViolet said:


> Ohh, the picture of the sadness in the chair is priceless.



It is so funny. He hated those buzzers. He's such a cutie when he's upset.



BigBeautifulMe said:


> Oh my god...I'm dying of cuteness, Megan. Those blue eyes are just gorgeous! :smitten:



I love those eyes. They're really expressive too. He can smile with just his eyes and i love that.


----------



## bexy (Mar 15, 2009)

Argh super cute Megan!! And once again Alex shows what a little rockstar he is, green hair!! A boy after my own heart lol!! 

You have 2 gorgeous sons, they are beautiful!


----------



## HottiMegan (Mar 16, 2009)

bexy said:


> Argh super cute Megan!! And once again Alex shows what a little rockstar he is, green hair!! A boy after my own heart lol!!
> 
> You have 2 gorgeous sons, they are beautiful!



Thank you  It's actually Max that's the older one. Max acts like a rock star a lot. Ever since he was about 2 he would sing in his what we termed "metal" voice. He loves to sing like he's a rock star. it's pretty darned funny. He is all bummed that we don't have green hair spray for St. Patty's day tomorrow. He'll have to settle for blue, purple, red or orange


----------



## bexy (Mar 16, 2009)

I knew that lol, I got confuddled by all the cuteness!!


----------



## HottiMegan (Mar 16, 2009)

lol i often call Alex "Malex" because i slip an nearly call him Max a lot..


----------



## HottiMegan (Apr 13, 2009)

Some recent photos of Alex. Most of them are from yesterday since it was his first Easter. He had a big step in his life too. We went from the carrying kind of car seat to the convertable that he'll be using for the next 5 years or so. He's so little in it but it's a big boy step!
This is my boys next to the car before trying out the car seat





Easter morning after playing with his goodies




Big boy seat.. and Max getting in on the action..




After an easter egg hunt on Saturday




Alex's first time touching grass




Alex and our kitty Farley have a special relationship. Farley lets him pull his tail and grab on the fur and eat his ears.


----------



## Surlysomething (Apr 13, 2009)

HottiMegan said:


> Some recent photos of Alex. Most of them are from yesterday since it was his first Easter. He had a big step in his life too. We went from the carrying kind of car seat to the convertable that he'll be using for the next 5 years or so. He's so little in it but it's a big boy step!
> This is my boys next to the car before trying out the car seat
> 
> 
> ...



You have such a beautiful family, Megan. And Alex...I just :wubu: his little face.


----------



## HottiMegan (Apr 13, 2009)

Thank you  I just give in when he flashes me those big blues and his big round smile. He gets anything he wants with that little face!


----------



## moore2me (Apr 13, 2009)

Megan,

Both boys are really growing. And, I can tell neither one is camera shy. I agree with Surly, Alex has the cutest face and the most beautiful eyes. Blue is defintely his color. It looks great on him (light blue and dark blue).


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 13, 2009)

Megan, All of your boys are adorable.


----------



## Surlysomething (Apr 13, 2009)

HottiMegan said:


> Thank you  I just give in when he flashes me those big blues and his big round smile. He gets anything he wants with that little face!




He's seriously one of the most beautiful baby's i've ever seen. 

*confirmed baby-a-holic*


----------



## bexy (Apr 13, 2009)

Megan as ever, those pics are gorgeous! They are both such cutie pies! 

I am so glad to see the pics of the kitty included, as we have 2 cats and are getting a lot of people who either don't like or don't have cats telling us we should get rid of them before the babba comes!! Like how about NO!?! They are part of our family and I know that they are both really good natured softies, especially my 9 year old! She is sooooo docile!

Thanks for sharing these pics!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Apr 13, 2009)

What BEAUTIFUL eyes! Megan, I don't envy you a bit - disciplining that kid is going to be IMPOSSIBLE when he bats those lashes at you! LOL


----------



## HottiMegan (Apr 14, 2009)

moore2me said:


> Megan,
> 
> Both boys are really growing. And, I can tell neither one is camera shy. I agree with Surly, Alex has the cutest face and the most beautiful eyes. Blue is defintely his color. It looks great on him (light blue and dark blue).



I like both boys in blue. Alex's eyes pop with navy blue. I just love his eyes. Max is always worming his way into frame when i take a photo of someone else. It's pretty funny.



sugar and spice said:


> Megan, All of your boys are adorable.



Thank you  



Surlysomething said:


> He's seriously one of the most beautiful baby's i've ever seen.
> 
> *confirmed baby-a-holic*



Thank you  I agree that he's quite beautiful. He's also really mellow and sweet. He does have his mom's temper sometimes but it's usually about food. (like the bottle is taking 2 seconds too long to make)



bexy said:


> Megan as ever, those pics are gorgeous! They are both such cutie pies!
> 
> I am so glad to see the pics of the kitty included, as we have 2 cats and are getting a lot of people who either don't like or don't have cats telling us we should get rid of them before the babba comes!! Like how about NO!?! They are part of our family and I know that they are both really good natured softies, especially my 9 year old! She is sooooo docile!
> 
> Thanks for sharing these pics!



Farley is kind of a butt to everyone but Alex. He loves Alex. He'll just lean into Alex and knock him over so they can be pressed against each other. It's sweet.
When Max was born, our cat Punkin was afraid of Max. So he stayed clear. The day before we had to put Punkin down, he finally made peace with the fact that Max was here to stay. That day they were super buddies. Maybe he knew the end was near. (he had heart disease and got a bad clot)



BigBeautifulMe said:


> What BEAUTIFUL eyes! Megan, I don't envy you a bit - disciplining that kid is going to be IMPOSSIBLE when he bats those lashes at you! LOL



lol it is going to be hard to discipline him. He's so sweet and those big blues are going to be trouble! He has a fascination with electrical cords and wants to eat them. So he get's made when we take them away. We thought tucking them under the couch would be safe but he just shoves his hand in there and takes them out.. little stinker.


----------



## HottiMegan (May 4, 2009)

Alex in Daddy's Glasses. He loves those things!




The boys in their matching sweaters. The professional pics will be these sweaters next weekend 




you'd think the 6 year old would be able to pose for the camera lol




Alex loves the camera! Max took this photo. And I'm not hiding from the camera, just rubbing my eyes.




Max's dog: Alvin




Max took this


----------



## HottiMegan (May 4, 2009)

I wanted to add these too:




alex's first swing




Alex's first time in sand




i love this face


----------



## Surlysomething (May 4, 2009)

HottiMegan said:


> I wanted to add these too:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




chubby cute feet and big blue eyes, what a combo


----------



## Surlysomething (May 4, 2009)

They're too cute, Megan!


----------



## HottiMegan (May 4, 2009)

Surlysomething said:


> chubby cute feet and big blue eyes, what a combo



Thanks  He has double cankles now. They're going to be leaving him soon enough though  As soon as walking sets in, those fat little legs will go away.


----------



## HottiMegan (May 4, 2009)

Surlysomething said:


> They're too cute, Megan!



Thanks  I can't believe how huge Alex is compared to Max. (they're 5 1/2 years apart and only 15lbs and 11inches different in height)


----------



## Paul (May 5, 2009)

HottiMegan said:


> I wanted to add these too:



This is too cute!:bow::bow:


----------



## HottiMegan (May 5, 2009)

Paul said:


> This is too cute!:bow::bow:



Thank you. He loved swinging. He's a big adventurer


----------



## Shosh (Jun 4, 2009)

Congratulations Max!


----------



## Tracii (Jun 4, 2009)

OMG those two are sooo cute!!!!!


----------



## Shosh (Jun 4, 2009)

Megan if you right click on the graduation pic of Max you can save it to your hard drive.


----------



## HottiMegan (Jun 4, 2009)

Thank you Susannah for the picture  And thanks tracii  I am very proud of both my boys 

Here are some new photos that are recent  I will post some swimming photos as soon as i get them.





Waiting at Costco for our pizza to cook 




Max won a goldfish at the fair, this his celebratory pose.




Alex has to have those glasses!




Alex and his sheep, he loves that thing. He has a special laugh that he has while playing with his sheep.


----------



## HottiMegan (Jun 4, 2009)

Max getting his kindergarten diploma


----------



## Shosh (Jun 4, 2009)

Absolutely gorgeous photos Megan. Your boys are just beautiful. If you could see how widely I am smiling right now.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jun 4, 2009)

Alex's face in the Costco pic is sooooooooooo happy and adorable. :happy:


----------



## bexy (Jun 4, 2009)

Beautiful piccies as ever Megan!! They are 2 very handsome boys you have there!!


----------



## HottiMegan (Jun 4, 2009)

Susannah said:


> Absolutely gorgeous photos Megan. Your boys are just beautiful. If you could see how widely I am smiling right now.


I'm glad to put a smile on your face  I'll post swimming photos tonight or tomorrow. Alex LOVES to swim!



BigBeautifulMe said:


> Alex's face in the Costco pic is sooooooooooo happy and adorable. :happy:


I thought it was a cute photo. You can see how Max is always trying to get in on the photos 



bexy said:


> Beautiful piccies as ever Megan!! They are 2 very handsome boys you have there!!


Thank you  It wont be too long before you see your little one. I bet you're getting super excited


----------



## HottiMegan (Jun 5, 2009)

Now that's a cankle!  




All these photos were from the weekend swim that we did. Alex loved the water even though it was pretty cold!



















Notice the hand going to hork my shades


----------



## Paul (Jun 5, 2009)

Very cute picts megan. Thanks for posting them!!!!


HottiMegan said:


> Now that's a cankle!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ToniTails (Jun 5, 2009)

I have to agree--- adorable kids-- i love the mohawk on max and those pretty blue eyes of alex's



Paul said:


> Very cute picts megan. Thanks for posting them!!!!


----------



## Surlysomething (Jun 7, 2009)

Great pics as always, Megan. Looks like a fun day was had by all.


----------



## HottiMegan (Jun 8, 2009)

Paul said:


> Very cute picts megan. Thanks for posting them!!!!


You are very welcome  We're spending the weekend down at the water park for our 11th anniversary present and i'm sure we'll have a ton of photos of that!



00 toni lynn 00 said:


> I have to agree--- adorable kids-- i love the mohawk on max and those pretty blue eyes of alex's


Thank you  Max chose the haircut when he was about 3. he loves the reactions people give to him while hes out and about. If only he'd let us spike him 



Surlysomething said:


> Great pics as always, Megan. Looks like a fun day was had by all.


Thanks  It was fun. We love swimming!


----------



## HottiMegan (Jun 16, 2009)

Last week Alex learned to crawl, put himself into a sitting position and pull himself into a stand. Here's a video of him crawling on sunday
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CoG5_SPuu0s

Here is max's graduation video. We didn't record everything but what we have is cute 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v-V64ryVQN8


----------



## sugar and spice (Jun 16, 2009)

Megan those were great. Max and his class were soooo adorable. I almost cried it was so sweet.


----------



## HottiMegan (Aug 4, 2009)

sugar and spice said:


> Megan those were great. Max and his class were soooo adorable. I almost cried it was so sweet.



Sorry i didnt see this earlier. Thanks  i was teary throughout their graduation. I can't believe my baby was so grown up


----------



## HottiMegan (Aug 4, 2009)

My baby boy was born a year ago today. He was so tiny and a wrinkly little bag of skin. He is now so full of life and activity. He has a sense of humor and just adores being a stinker. He loves his big brother unendingly. He is also a bit of a mama's boy. He can cruise around the furniture and says "mamma", "baba" and "moh" (for more). He has figured out remotes and loves to snag them when you're not looking.
Today we're taking him out to lunch for the Indian restaurant and he gets a yellow cake with chocolate frosting this afternoon. We're also taking him swimming since he loves the water so very much.


----------



## HottiMegan (Aug 4, 2009)

cant post more than 10 pics.. here's a few more


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Aug 4, 2009)

aww, how sweet is that?! Happy Birthday little Alex. 

It's funny how many people who have played roles in my life have had August 4th bdays. Don't know what it is. Maybe being born on that day makes you an extra-special person.


----------



## sugar and spice (Aug 4, 2009)

Happy Birthday Alex!!! I hope you have a fun day and you get cuter every day.


----------



## Crystal (Aug 4, 2009)

I was hoping to come in here and see lots of precious pictures, and I got my wish. 

He is absolutely adorable. They both are. Congrats on his 1st birthday, Megan!


----------



## Surlysomething (Aug 4, 2009)

Happy Birthday, Alex! It's such a joy watching you grow up (even if it's just in pictures  ) You're a *cutie*!


----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (Aug 4, 2009)

Hard to believe it's been a year already! It seems just yesterday you were announcing his birth. He's growing up so fast and into such a cutie. Both your boys are adorable. The pictures are great, I love seeing updates of how big both of them are getting. :happy:


----------



## HottiMegan (Aug 5, 2009)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> aww, how sweet is that?! Happy Birthday little Alex.
> 
> It's funny how many people who have played roles in my life have had August 4th bdays. Don't know what it is. Maybe being born on that day makes you an extra-special person.



He's my first August 4th person. My mom has a birthday August 2nd.



sugar and spice said:


> Happy Birthday Alex!!! I hope you have a fun day and you get cuter every day.



We had fun. We went out to lunch, had cake at home and went swimming for the afternoon until he started falling asleep in my arms in the water.



CrystalUT11 said:


> I was hoping to come in here and see lots of precious pictures, and I got my wish.
> 
> He is absolutely adorable. They both are. Congrats on his 1st birthday, Megan!



I'm glad you enjoyed the photos  I have to suck yesterdays photos off my cameras and they'll get posted soon 



Surlysomething said:


> Happy Birthday, Alex! It's such a joy watching you grow up (even if it's just in pictures  ) You're a *cutie*!



He is getting big!  He's only 10 inches shorter than his 6 year old brother 



JerseyGirl07093 said:


> Hard to believe it's been a year already! It seems just yesterday you were announcing his birth. He's growing up so fast and into such a cutie. Both your boys are adorable. The pictures are great, I love seeing updates of how big both of them are getting. :happy:



I can't believe it's been a year either! It flew by so fast!


----------



## Paul (Aug 5, 2009)

HottiMegan said:


> My baby boy was born a year ago today. He was so tiny and a wrinkly little bag of skin. He is now so full of life and activity. He has a sense of humor and just adores being a stinker. He loves his big brother unendingly. He is also a bit of a mama's boy. He can cruise around the furniture and says "mamma", "baba" and "moh" (for more). He has figured out remotes and loves to snag them when you're not looking.
> Today we're taking him out to lunch for the Indian restaurant and he gets a yellow cake with chocolate frosting this afternoon. We're also taking him swimming since he loves the water so very much.



Alex seems to be a very happy baby in his pictures. I also love the pictures with his older brother. You must be a very proud "mamma" Megan. Thanks for posting.


----------



## HottiMegan (Aug 6, 2009)

Paul said:


> Alex seems to be a very happy baby in his pictures. I also love the pictures with his older brother. You must be a very proud "mamma" Megan. Thanks for posting.



He is a very joyous baby. He smiles and giggles so very easily. His brother was much more serious as a baby. His brother was always a little man and this guy is just a goofy life of the party 
I am proud of my boys. It's getting more fun to watch them because Alex is starting to be able to play with his older brother.


----------



## SocialbFly (Aug 6, 2009)

Both of your kids are beautiful kids, thank you for sharing...


----------



## HottiMegan (Aug 6, 2009)

SocialbFly said:


> Both of your kids are beautiful kids, thank you for sharing...



Thank you  They are a lot of fun. (and a lot of work!)


----------



## Shosh (Aug 7, 2009)

Is Alex a year old already? Gosh that went by fast! My sister's birthday is also Augusr 4th, and also the President's birthday is August 4th.

I love this thread.


----------



## HottiMegan (Aug 7, 2009)

Susannah said:


> Is Alex a year old already? Gosh that went by fast! My sister's birthday is also Augusr 4th, and also the President's birthday is August 4th.
> 
> I love this thread.



 It has been a year. I just can't believe it. Happy birthday to your sister


----------



## velia (Aug 7, 2009)

HottiMegan said:


> cant post more than 10 pics.. here's a few more



Oh my gosh, Megan. Alex is adorable! You have such a beautiful family. :wubu:


----------



## HottiMegan (Aug 7, 2009)

velia said:


> Oh my gosh, Megan. Alex is adorable! You have such a beautiful family. :wubu:



Thank you  I'm proud. i have two sweet, funny boys


----------



## HottiMegan (Aug 7, 2009)

Alex learned to clap today! I got a video after a few tries: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6CXLObS5VYE


----------



## Shosh (Aug 8, 2009)

HottiMegan said:


> Alex learned to clap today! I got a video after a few tries: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6CXLObS5VYE



What a lovely video. Alex is beautiful.


----------



## HottiMegan (Aug 8, 2009)

Thank you  It took me many tries to get him filmed. He'd stop and start grinning or trying to get the camera every time i whipped it out


----------



## HottiMegan (Aug 16, 2009)

We went for professional photos yesterday. They turned out so adorable i had a hard time choosing only a few!! these pics are horked from the website so they have the watermarks on them  

View attachment 2designall.dll.jpg


View attachment designall.dll.jpg


View attachment 3designall.dll.jpg


View attachment 4designall.dll.jpg


View attachment 6designall.dll.jpg


----------



## HottiMegan (Aug 16, 2009)

a few more 

View attachment 5designall.dll.jpg


View attachment 7designall.dll.jpg


View attachment 8designall.dll.jpg


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Aug 16, 2009)

OMG Megan!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Those pictures are the most adorable pictures I have EVER seen!!!!!!!!!!!! :wubu: :wubu: :wubu:

I wouldn't be able to choose, either!!!!


----------



## sugar and spice (Aug 16, 2009)

Yep Megan I have to agree these are the most adorable pictures ever! Your boys are so cute and you can really see how much personality they have. I can understand how tough it must have been to choose, I say get them all!


----------



## HottiMegan (Aug 17, 2009)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> OMG Megan!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Those pictures are the most adorable pictures I have EVER seen!!!!!!!!!!!! :wubu: :wubu: :wubu:
> 
> I wouldn't be able to choose, either!!!!



aww thank you  I picked most of them with plans of buying some more prints next month. (they hold on to them for a year)



sugar and spice said:


> Yep Megan I have to agree these are the most adorable pictures ever! Your boys are so cute and you can really see how much personality they have. I can understand how tough it must have been to choose, I say get them all!



Thank you  I loved Alex's smile in the photos. He was having a ball, getting away before the photographer could get the photo snapped. It was all a big game for him.


----------



## Shosh (Aug 17, 2009)

Megan the photos are wonderful! I would have bought them all, because I could not choose.
Your sons are so cute.:wubu:


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Aug 17, 2009)

Great photos. You must be so proud!


----------



## HottiMegan (Aug 17, 2009)

Susannah said:


> Megan the photos are wonderful! I would have bought them all, because I could not choose.
> Your sons are so cute.:wubu:



Thank you  I had fun watching Alex laugh and giggle as he tried to crawl away. He's such a playful baby.



EtobicokeFA said:


> Great photos. You must be so proud!



Thank you  I am very proud. I love showing my boys off


----------



## Shosh (Sep 2, 2009)

View attachment Cindy.jpg


Hi Alex!

My name is Cindy. I am nearly three years old. I love to swim at the beach, and run after tennis balls. I also love to eat.
Tell Mommy to get a Labrador, just like me.

xoxo

Love

Cindy


----------



## HottiMegan (Sep 2, 2009)

If i were to get a dog, that's exactly the kind I'd get. But we live in a crowded 2 bedroom apartment. No place for a doggy. We're looking for a reasonably priced 3 bedroom place with a backyard. Max wont let us not buy a dog when we get a bigger place


----------



## moore2me (Sep 2, 2009)

Megan,

I love the still camera shots you took of the boys. They are just as precious as the professional pix. Those two little guys sure know how to ham it up for the camera (but I probably would too if I was that cute as them).

And the video of Alex learning to clap is priceless. At first he looked like he was trying to clap with his feet - and he was doing it pretty good. Then he tried doing the hands and feet together. Then his whole little body was doing it including his eyes, hips, hands, feet -- I was thinking "this has got to be the most enthusiastic clapping I have ever seen!" Thanks for sharing it with us.


----------



## HottiMegan (Sep 2, 2009)

moore2me said:


> Megan,
> 
> I love the still camera shots you took of the boys. They are just as precious as the professional pix. Those two little guys sure know how to ham it up for the camera (but I probably would too if I was that cute as them).
> 
> And the video of Alex learning to clap is priceless. At first he looked like he was trying to clap with his feet - and he was doing it pretty good. Then he tried doing the hands and feet together. Then his whole little body was doing it including his eyes, hips, hands, feet -- I was thinking "this has got to be the most enthusiastic clapping I have ever seen!" Thanks for sharing it with us.



Thank you  I need to find my camera so i can get some videos of Alex's first steps. He's just at the beginning of walking and it's so cute. He can do about 10 steps but averages 3 then falls into furniture. We'll have more photos to post after this weekend too. We're throwing an official first birthday party on Saturday down in the San Francisco area for the family and friends down there. Sure he's 13 months by then but it was our first available weekend to go down


----------



## Trudy (Sep 3, 2009)

Awww Megan Your children are precious ... Love the pics of them...


----------



## HottiMegan (Sep 12, 2009)

Trudy said:


> Awww Megan Your children are precious ... Love the pics of them...



thank you  I love watching them grow and enjoy them a bunch


----------



## HottiMegan (Sep 12, 2009)

Hot off the camera from today. Our first video of Alex walkign!!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wkU5bLAY7x0


----------



## Shosh (Sep 13, 2009)

How wonderful. Such a milestone in a child's life.


----------



## Surlysomething (Sep 13, 2009)

HottiMegan said:


> Hot off the camera from today. Our first video of Alex walkign!!
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wkU5bLAY7x0



SO cute! I cringed when he fell though. I hope he didn't scarpe up his little knees too bad (or is that a special flooring?)


----------



## HottiMegan (Sep 13, 2009)

Susannah said:


> How wonderful. Such a milestone in a child's life.



We're very excited that he's becoming a walker. If only we could get real shoes on his feet now  He curls his toes so we can't even try shoes out on him 



Surlysomething said:


> SO cute! I cringed when he fell though. I hope he didn't scarpe up his little knees too bad (or is that a special flooring?)



It's special rubberized bouncy flooring. So he sort of bounced when he'd fall. His hands and knees were the most filthy I've ever seen after the park.


----------



## Paul (Sep 13, 2009)

Megan--Alex is such a happy child--more pics (_hint? hint?_)



HottiMegan said:


> Hot off the camera from today. Our first video of Alex walkign!!
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wkU5bLAY7x0


----------



## HottiMegan (Sep 20, 2009)

As requested  These are from late august until now:


----------



## bexy (Sep 20, 2009)

I can't believe how big he is now Megan!! I love the professional pics, the one of him sitting on Max is fab!!


----------



## Surlysomething (Sep 20, 2009)

HottiMegan said:


> As requested  These are from late august until now:




LOVE this one. Brothers!


----------



## HottiMegan (Sep 20, 2009)

bexy said:


> I can't believe how big he is now Megan!! I love the professional pics, the one of him sitting on Max is fab!!



Alex is only 10 inches shorter than his 6 1/2 year old bro! He's huge  I got a big print of the one that Alex was sitting on Max 



Surlysomething said:


> LOVE this one. Brothers!



Thanks  That one is my desktop pic right now


----------



## HottiMegan (Oct 15, 2009)

Alex learned a new trick:


----------



## Paul (Oct 15, 2009)

Uh Oh!?!?  



HottiMegan said:


> Alex learned a new trick:


----------



## HottiMegan (Oct 16, 2009)

lol he now has to go to bed wearing pants instead of a shirt and diaper


----------



## Surlysomething (Oct 16, 2009)

Haha.

Babies think they're tricky.


----------



## HottiMegan (Oct 16, 2009)

he is pretty tricky, he can get into forbidden stuff in no time flat! I"m really looking forward to his putting everything in the mouth phase to pass


----------



## Shosh (Oct 17, 2009)

Hey Megan just use extra duct tape on the diapers.


----------



## HottiMegan (Oct 17, 2009)

Since it's getting cool at night we invested in some zippy jammies that keep him in his pants. He doesn't take them off during the day when running around in a tee shirt and diaper. (still hot during the day here) So it must be a nighttime boredom thing


----------



## HottiMegan (Oct 26, 2009)

This isn't about alex but wanted to share the ensemble i made for Max and hubby for Halloween. I'm a bit proud of myself. The link shows the professional photos of them taken this evening 

http://myonlineportraits.com/ViewSharedAlbum.aspx?ShareID=9c4fc2fc-994f-4870-9a45-d0af10d3bbfe


----------



## Shosh (Oct 27, 2009)

HottiMegan said:


> This isn't about alex but wanted to share the ensemble i made for Max and hubby for Halloween. I'm a bit proud of myself. The link shows the professional photos of them taken this evening
> 
> http://myonlineportraits.com/ViewSharedAlbum.aspx?ShareID=9c4fc2fc-994f-4870-9a45-d0af10d3bbfe



Oh I love it!

Where the wild things are!

So creative.

The movie was actually filmed in Australia in my home state.


----------



## HottiMegan (Oct 27, 2009)

We haven't seen the movie. It's a favorite book of Max's and hubby's been pressurign me for 6 halloweens to make a "Max" costume. His mother gave Max the book for the baby shower so we get a little choked up when reading it now that she's gone. 

The mask was a 10 hour job putting it together. I am happy how it turned out.


----------



## Surlysomething (Oct 27, 2009)

HottiMegan said:


> This isn't about alex but wanted to share the ensemble i made for Max and hubby for Halloween. I'm a bit proud of myself. The link shows the professional photos of them taken this evening
> 
> http://myonlineportraits.com/ViewSharedAlbum.aspx?ShareID=9c4fc2fc-994f-4870-9a45-d0af10d3bbfe




AMAZING! I love it. Max looks sooo adorable! 

What's the littlest stinker going as?


----------



## HottiMegan (Oct 27, 2009)

Thanks 
After scouring our small town's selection so so baby costumes we decided Calvin would be a good costume. We have black pants and a striped shirt for him and he has a tigger that he loves so much so it's sort of fitting


----------



## HottiMegan (Mar 8, 2010)

I haven't posted pics in a while but thought I'd share this one from this afternoon. Max has given up the mohawk. He decided that he wanted to look like all the other boys. (I'm wondering if he gets questioned about his hair.) We also cut Alex's hair. Both are home cuts to save a bundle. (kids cuts here are $17 a pop!!)





Max turns 7 in 10 days


----------



## moore2me (Mar 8, 2010)

HottiMegan said:


> I haven't posted pics in a while but thought I'd share this one from this afternoon. Max has given up the mohawk. He decided that he wanted to look like all the other boys. (I'm wondering if he gets questioned about his hair.) We also cut Alex's hair. Both are home cuts to save a bundle. (kids cuts here are $17 a pop!!)
> 
> Max turns 7 in 10 days



What a couple of handsome guys. Tell Max I like his new 'do. (I imagine one of his motives is that he can pick up more girls with a new look. Seven year old girls may be more conservative than six year olds.) And wish him Happy Birthday from me when the time comes.

As to home hair cutting, it is also a family tradition at the M2M house. Mr. been cutting his own hair for as long as we have been together. Actually, by now he is not bad (no competition for Johnathan or Tabitha), but at least he doesn't scare the dogs anymore.


----------



## KHayes666 (Mar 9, 2010)

Your sons look so happy, god they're growing so fast. I remember when Alex was just born lol.

Hope you and your fam have a wonderful week Megan


----------



## HottiMegan (Mar 9, 2010)

KHayes666 said:


> Your sons look so happy, god they're growing so fast. I remember when Alex was just born lol.
> 
> Hope you and your fam have a wonderful week Megan




They are getting big. Alex isn't talking yet but he understands everything. I guess it's younger child syndrome, they talk later. 
Thanks  the week is slow right now. i am looking forward to the weekend already!


----------



## HottiMegan (Mar 9, 2010)

moore2me said:


> What a couple of handsome guys. Tell Max I like his new 'do. (I imagine one of his motives is that he can pick up more girls with a new look. Seven year old girls may be more conservative than six year olds.) And wish him Happy Birthday from me when the time comes.
> 
> As to home hair cutting, it is also a family tradition at the M2M house. Mr. been cutting his own hair for as long as we have been together. Actually, by now he is not bad (no competition for Johnathan or Tabitha), but at least he doesn't scare the dogs anymore.



Thank you  I think he did want different hair to make more friends. That's what he says. From what i hear from the teachers and staff, he is very popular as it is but i don't care if he changed his cool hair 

We used to cut Max's hair at home until he went for the mohawk. Hubby cut Max's hair since i've been sick and in bed. And he did a bit of a butcher job. So i'm looking forward to his hair growing it a little so i can fix it  I cut Alex's hair yesterday. The whole time he was signing "all done". (we do baby signs with him) I have cut hubby's hair for years at home. So I'm pretty skilled with the buzzers  I'm so cheap that it's so much better to do at home. When my hair is longer, i tend to cut my own hair too. (or get a hair cut twice a year only)


----------

